# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Секс в духовном мире

## Екатерина Мирная

Харе Кришна. Слышала от преданных две противоречивые точки зрения. 
1. В духовном мире есть всё, что и здесь, только в чистой форме
2. В духовм мире нет секса

Но получается, секс всё же там есть, но какой-то "чистый секс". Я правильно поняла, имеется ввиду секс в результате которого не происходит зачатия (посколько оно - недостаток каждой обусловленной души) (речь не о том, что используются там контрацептивы, а то что там просто не существует таких вещей как яйцеклетка и сперматозоиды, поскольку там не имеет смысла размножаться\продолжать свой род)?

В мадхурья-расе в духовном мире, на Голока Вриндаване, тоже есть секс между Кришной и Его женами?

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

И еще по теме. Есть ли такое понятие как блуд\прелюбодеяние с Богом? Вот с одной стороны преданные говорят, что секс - только для зачатия. С другой - что можно стать женой Кришны. И получается непонятно, если я стану женой Кришны (в какой-то будущей жизни в материальном мире, и(или) в духовном), то... не считается ли это прелюбодеянием\блудом в моем текущем положении? Если мне сейчас Кришна - не муж, значит я не имею права желать с Ним близости, просить\молить стать Его женой, и как вариант родить Ему ребенка (ну как в случае с 16 108 гопи - у них же по 10 сыновей было). Вот я бы с радостью стала такой еще одной гопи, родила бы Ему 10 сыновей (или даже больше). :-)

Но я не пойму таких вещей. Если есть реинкарнация и Кришна приходит в этот мир только раз в день Брахмы, значит надо ждать до следующего Его пришествия аж 8,5 млрд лет? И до того - много-много раз реинкарнировать? То есть если я хочу стать женой Кришны - то прийдется так много ждать? Или в паралельных вселенных\измерениях это возможно сразу же в следующей жизни (слышала, что надо еще раз будет родиться, уже в играх лилах Кришны)?

То есть, цена за то чтобы стать Его женой, войти в самую высокую расу, мадхурью - такая высокая? надо ждать две кальпы? А что между этой и той жизнью уже с Кришной как Его жена?

Я вот так задумалась... а надо ли оно мне? ждать так долго... Но хочется войти в самую высокую расу... Или там тоже есть варианты? Ну допустим, уйти в духовный мир после смерти, но потом когда будет пришествие Кришны на Землю, и когда Он будет мужем многих своих жен, - тогда можно родиться разок для реализации желания? 

И по поводу прелюбодеяния? Да, честно говорю, смотрю на Кришну с вожделением. Ну примерно как гопи. Я так понимаю, это - не грех (или всё таки грех?)? Гопи так делали, и Кришна их не ругал. И это не называлось грехом, вожделением, похотью, а священной трансцендентной любовью. Но я то пока не гопи, и я не уверена что я смотрю на Него правильно... Может быть у меня всё же вожделение к Нему ... 

Ну, а дальше по Библии: посмотришь с вожделением на кого-то (если на Кришну - то же самое?) - значит уже прелюбодействовала с Ним. Ну, и преданные таких не принимают в свою круг... :-( и, более того, как говорят вайшнавы - нужно будет в аду за это обнимать раскаленную статую (Кришны что ли?)... Меня это пугает. Да, гопи пошли в ад за Кришну. Я то тоже так могу... Но... Может быть есть вариант без ада? 







.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная

И еще вопрос. Мой муж - непреданный. Но вобщем мы с ним говорили об этом всём. И он мне сказал, "Если ты хочешь быть женой Кришны, тогда я буду мужем Мохини." Мы даже немного поругались из-за этого, он стал ревновать.

Вобщем вопрос: А допустимо ли мужчинам хотеть себе в жену Мохини? Ну со всеми вытекающими последствиями: зачать с нею ребенка и т д? Или это тоже адский грех (прийдется обнимать статую женщины в аду и т д?)

----------


## Андрей Татауров

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=10173
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=8725

----------


## Андрон

> "Если ты хочешь быть женой Кришны, тогда я буду мужем Мохини."


Ооо - Мохини - моя Богиня!!!  :biggrin1:  - Женская аватара Вишну!
Ее игры: Мохини очаровывает Господа Шиву и Демонов.




> А допустимо ли мужчинам хотеть себе в жену Мохини?


Думаю, для жены Мохини слишком... эээ... игрива!  :biggrin1: 
А вот Любовница из Нее - просто мечта!  :biggrin1:

----------


## Александр "NИ"

:smilies:  Когда я был в РАЮ, то там это происходило так…

*_маленькая справочка, прежде чем:
Материальный мир, состоит из 14 планов бытия. С далёкой перспективы (если смотреть), представляет собой – яйцо (Золотое Яйцо творения). Словом, вот хорошая статья на этот счёт
https://shivadance777.livejournal.com/3479.html
, весьма подробная, и с картинками -). А кратко и об основном, то, это 64 измерения и множество их комбинаций… Так, для сравнения, мы сейчас в трёхмерном измерении; а их, в материальной вселенной – 64. Это, так, для масштабов понимания. Т.е., в материальном мире (!) лишь, есть настолько тонкоматериальные обители, что они кажутся почти духовными мирами. Но это всё, всё же – миры материи._* 

…Поэтому, не знаю, как там, в мирах духовных («за пределами ЯЙЦА»), а вот когда я был в РАЮ… -) Может быть это поможет Вам, хоть как то более-менее представить, взаимоотношения, ещё на более высоких уровнях, о коих Вы «мечтаете»… -)   




> ибо в воскресении ни женятся, ни выходят замуж, но пребывают, как Ангелы Божии на небесах.
> Воскреснув, люди не будут ни жениться, ни выходить замуж, а будут как ангелы на небесах.
> 
> Евангелие от Матфея 22:30.


…То там, это происходило так. -) Да и – сейчас – происходит!... Да. Прямо СЕЙЧАС, там – «бурлит жизнь»…
Ну, пожалуй стоит начать с того, что в райских обителях (там где был я)… Подчёркиваю – это материальный мир… 
…В райских обителях, души обладают тонкоматериальными телами. Это уже, само по себе, многое кардинально меняет (в представлении), в сравнении со здешним миром…
Там, все занимаются сексом друг с другом, почти без ограничений. Когда хотят и сколько хотят. И, для сексуальной связи, достаточно лишь взаимной симпатии. Подчеркнём этот момент – взаимной (!) симпатии. Т.е., там никто друг друга «силой» (или какими-то неблагоприятными способами влияния; там это в принципе невозможно) не берёт. И, эта «симпатия» там, в здешнем мире, это, уровень почти идеальной любви. Тоже, так, для сравнения.   
Матфей – прав… -) Там ни женятся, ни выходят замуж… Т.е., никто не принуждается (социумом, обществом) быть с кем то в так называемом браке – всю жизнь. Если души считают, что им друг с другом хорошо и что они хотят быть друг с другом всю жизнь, это так же, никем не запрещается. Но чаще, никаких ограничений. И обществом, там, это никак не порицается. 
Там, можно заниматься сексом, с кем угодно, когда угодно и вдоволь (по достижению «соответствующего возраста»). Никто никого «не присваивает себе», не ревнует там и тому подобное. Все, друг для друга, примерно в равной степени доступны и открыты. И, души там понимают, что – их тела – «служат» им, а не они телам. Служат для чего? В частности (по теме) для наслаждения взаимным сексом. И они с радостью и удовольствием «отдаются» друг другу, для получения сексуального наслаждения. 
Тела, у душ там, так же проходят периоды – детство, юность, молодость, зрелость, старость. Но, по достижению, периода «молодость», остаются такими же красивыми вплоть до смерти. Тела «портятся» внутри, но не снаружи. Поэтому, скажем 80-90 летняя старушка -), выглядит там, как молодая привлекательная женщина (как и в молодости). Продолжительность жизни там, несравненно дольше жизни душ в телах на современной Земле; тысячи лет… Все там, очень красивые! И женщины и мужчины. Но при этом, каждый обладает, своей, неповторимой и уникальной красотой. Там нет таких понятий, как «избыточный вес» некрасивые черты лица или дисгармоничное тело. Там все, очень красивые! 
Понятие – семья – там имеет более широкий смысл. В семье, могут быть тысячи душ. А не как на современной Земле – несколько людей, муж жена и несколько детей… Тёща, тесть, свёкр, свекровь… Там, не соблюдаются «родственные» ограничения в сексе. Все могут с кем угодно, когда угодно и вдоволь, в том числе и в «пределах» своей семьи… Для нас здесь, подобное звучит, по меньшей мере – дико. Но не для душ, там. СЕМЬЯ, там рассматривается по несколько иным критериям. СЕМЬЯ, там, это – группа душ, состоящая из тысяч!.. И, собираются души в подобные семьи, по… Как мы бы здесь сказали – по общим интересам. Там, нет для душ, «зацикленности» на «физиологии тела»… «Крови», «генах»… Подобные вещи, присущи для душ здесь, в этом мире, но не там. Души там, группируются в СЕМЬИ – по сходным характеристикам, вибрациям, интересам… И, никто там, в этих моментах, «притворится» не может. Само устройство мира, в райской обители, устроено так, что ты – никого и ни при каких обстоятельствах – не можешь «обмануть», ибо тебя видно – энергетически… Поэтому и СЕМЬЮ, «не по интересам», ты просто не выберешь. Ты «видишь» всех и все «видят» тебя; то, какой ты есть. Поэтому – СЕМЬЯ – там, это гораздо более широкое понятие, чем сейчас, на современной Земле. И – СЕМЬЯ – там, это – тысячи!.. – душ. 
На современной Земле, собственно, мы «видим» примерно ту же картину. Но извращённую… Это и есть – «проекции» с более высоких миров. 
На современной Земле, воплощаться души, весьма ЭГОистичные!, с точки зрения райских обителей и их жителей. …Весьма – эгоистичные… и не понимающие, что все мы в сути – одно. И, если несчастен в обществе – один, это уже большая проблема, для жителей райской обители. И, они стараются очень быстро исправить такое «умонастроение» даже – одной души!, не говоря уже о «социуме», семье, обществе. Потому что очень ясно понимают один из фундаментальных законов – несчастье, даже одного – это «горе» для всех. И, особенно в тонкоматериальных мирах, «подобные энергии» (несчастье – одного), не обладают огромной инертностью, как в мире совр. Земли. Потому, «их проецирование» в общество райской обители, недопустимая вещь; ибо это «горе» одного, почувствуют ВСЕ!.. И, такое (если изредка случается там), это деструктивная энергия, а это никому в райской обители «не интересно» - лично самому. Потому что от этого напрямую зависит общий уровень счастья ВСЕХ. Отсюда, подобные «проблемы» (даже одной души), в райской обители очень быстро устраняют – даря (кто как может и умеет; именно – ДАРЯ, а не продавая…) дары счастья и наслаждения (всеми доступными методами и способами, в том числе и – сексом) «приунывшей» такой душе на мгновение, вдруг. -) 
Не нужно быть слишком «глазастым», чтобы видеть, что на совр. Земле – ничего подобного не происходит, как правило. Ибо воплощённые здесь души – весьма ЭГОИСТИЧНЫ; потому им и дан… - этот мир, с его правилами, ограничениями… В том числе, и на уровне секса и, так называемого «института семьи». 
Беда душ, их реальное горе, серьёзная болезнь, в здешнем мире – ЭГОИЗМ; по принципам и степени которого и «построен» данный план бытия, законы общества, стран… и т.п.  
Да. Там, нет подобной «привязки», в такой «проблеме» как – дети… Типа – «секс это хорошо, но могут быть и дети». -) Женщина там, беременеет – один раз в жизни. Примерно за год до смерти. Ну… – не наш год. Их. Таково само устройство того мира… Где был я… 
К этому периоду, душа, весьма основательно «готовится» всю жизнь, там. К периоду весьма серьёзному и ответственному, такому, как – «зачатие и рождение ребёнка». Все, само собой – прекрасно знают о таком положении вещей, там. Потому и мужчины, как души весьма развитые и ответственные, в отношении этого вопроса – зачатие ребёнка – подходят к этому, со всей ответственностью и серьёзностью; всё по тому же принципу – все мы ОДНО и все должны быть счастливы. Потому понимают, что зачатие ребёнка, это «притягивание» в райскую обитель – «чистой души». А значит, всё должно произойти на высочайшем энергетическом уровне. И, общество райской обители, устраивает всё, в этом смысле, что называется на истинно высочайшем уровне.
Но, вновь, таки, учитывается – свобода воли… Там, очень большое внимание уделяется – свободе, вообще. «Принуждение» со стороны…, в любом его виде, крайне отвергается там. Просто не приемлемо (!!), как сама «мораль» и «этика» там. Поэтому, если женщина считает, что она не хочет иметь ребёнка или не готова, никто принуждать её к этому не будет. Но, как правило, большинство женщин, там, «готовых» (за год… до смерти) к зачатию и рождению, осознанно понимают, по своей воле, что… - это весьма благостно, как для них, так и для всех. Потому, обычно, не возникает особых «трений» в этом вопросе. Уровень СОЗНАНИЯ, там у душ, весьма ВЫСОК. Там, нет нужды, кого то… «уговаривать»… Или применять «насильственные» методы влияния. Там все всё прекрасно понимают сами.       
Дети, там, это очень трепетная, и отдельная, прекраснейшая тема! -) О детях, заботится всё общество райской обители. В «грубом смысле слова», как здесь у нас сейчас, у детей там, нет матери и отца. -) Для детей там, каждый «взрослый» - его мать и отец. -) И от каждого, дети там, получают искреннюю любовь, тепло, заботу, наставления… Ибо там, нет «чужих»… Там все друг другу – БЛИЖАЙШИЕ РОДСТВЕННИКИ. Там, просто немыслимы (!!!) такие понятия… как «мать одиночка»… Или «брошенные дети»… Там все – заботятся друг о друге! И, там, нет «чужих»… Там все – СВОИ.
Дети, вполне могут испытывать «родственные чувства» к своим «генетическим родителя»… Как и «родители» к «своим детям». Но там, это не носит характер «жёсткой привязанности». Все, там, «мамы и папы» - детям -), сёстры и братья… и все – ближайшие родственники.  
Такого понятия, как «принудительное» обучение детей, в школах и уч. заведениях, там – нет. Ребёнок, ЕСТЕСТВЕННЫМ образом и в ЕСТЕСТВЕННОЙ среде там (в числе чего, не малое место занимает – копирование, поведений и отношений «взрослых», как и у нас здесь… - поступают по примеру взрослых и дети…, но…), с «возрастом» обнаруживает свои склонности, таланты (и при помощи «взрослых»)… - и – «обучается» им, беспрепятственно. Если находит такая душа (на протяжении развития и становления и течения своей жизни), что «эта» «профессия»… не моя… Или что заинтересовало нечто «новое» - там, открыты этому, все пути и дороги, на протяжении всей жизни души! Нет «зацикленности»… в том, чем «заниматься»… Или, «получив профессию» в молодости, нужно на ней работать «до пенсии»… Никакой уравниловки, или престижности, там – нет. Все – «профессии», там – ПРЕСТИЖНЫ. ВСЕ! Все «профессии» - УВАЖАЕМЫ. Ибо, каждый частичка ЦЕЛОГО…, общего – счастья там. И, все, это там, прекрасно (!!!!) понимают – на практике, на деле!... а не на словах… - что – все МЫ ОДНО и счастье одного, это счастье всех, как и счастье всех, принадлежит каждому. Делятся там, лишь – счастьем друг с другом. И, «борьба»… там, это… не как у нас здесь, «побольше ухватить, урвать себе», а – побольше – отдать, подарить - другим! -) – в этом «ключе» - «борьба»… типа: – «а я сегодня, дал счастья другим, больше чем ты». -) – ЭТО, там – ПРЕСТИЖНО!..     

Вот… И, если «это всё (эта, небольшая часть описанного)» - «правила и законы» - тонкоматериальных миров, райских обителей…, то, трудно себе даже представить УРОВЕНЬ взаимоотношений в Чистых Мирах Духа! 

Поэтому, прежде чем «пытаться мечтать» о высших взаимоотношениях с Кришной… -)… 
…Надеюсь, я немного объяснил…, что такое – СЕКС – в «духовных мирах».

Спасибо.

----------


## Андрон

> Когда я был в РАЮ, то там это происходило так…


Очень интересно - Вам бы книгу об этом написать! Подробное и всестороннее описание!
Каким образом Вы были в Раю - в медитации, во сне - или это воспоминания из прошлой жизни?
Если это воспоминания - то когда Вы это вспомнили - до или после встречи с Сознанием Кришны?
И что же Вы там такого натворили, чтобы "упасть" в этот наш "отвратительный полу-адский мир"?




> *Тела «портятся» внутри, но не снаружи.* Поэтому, скажем 80-90 летняя старушка -), выглядит там, как молодая привлекательная женщина
> ...
> Женщина там, беременеет – один раз в жизни. Примерно за год до смерти.


Если тело испорчено внутри - то хорошо ли беременеть? И сразу после рождения ребенка - умирать?
И приятно ли заниматься сексом с красивой внешне, но испорченной внутри женщиной?




> Там нет таких понятий, как «избыточный вес» некрасивые черты лица или дисгармоничное тело. Там все, очень красивые!


Но там же есть градации - кто-то более красив или умён, кто-то менее?
И какие там самые низкие отвратительные люди? "Демоны" там есть?

И есть ли там наслаждения приятнее секса?
Чем там вообще больше всего наслаждаются?

----------


## Александр "NИ"

ОК.  :smilies:  Давайте по порядку.  Время силы и вдохновение, у меня сейчас есть. 




> Очень интересно - Вам бы книгу об этом написать! Подробное и всестороннее описание!


 Да... Такая мысль «проскочила» и у меня (сегодня – 15.05.2019)… Только подумалось не о книге, а о новой теме здесь, на форуме. Но, пока, давайте ограничимся, в этой теме. А там будет видно… 



> Каким образом Вы были в Раю - в медитации, во сне - или это воспоминания из прошлой жизни?


 Это – воспоминания… С ними, я уже родился в этом мире; в детские годы… они себя проявляли по другому…  Например, я никак не мог себя разделить на «я» и кого-то другого (был такой опыт в детские годы)… Полностью понимая что не сплю (и действительно не спал), воспринимал всё окружающее не иначе как сон… Часто смотрел на звёзды, в ночном небе… Не раз, меня взрослые, снимали с колодца (сельского, обычного колодца)…, я, опускал ноги внутрь, (садясь) кольца колодца и смотрел вниз на воду… Сексуальные оргазмы (сильные, почти на грани потери сознания, «бесконтактные»… - в сознании, не во сне, в виде так называемых поллюций…, сперму организм начал вырабатывать в 11 лет) начал испытывать с 6 лет… Очень ненавидел всякую ложь!..., прямо, что называется всеми фибрами души… и очень болезненно переживал в себе всякую ложь… И… ещё… Словом, с «памятью» этой, я уже родился здесь.     



> Если это воспоминания - то когда Вы это вспомнили - до или после встречи с Сознанием Кришны?


 До. Разумеется – до. По сути…, вся моя «здешняя», «сознательная жизнь», в режиме – Гьяна-йога – и есть… эти… воспоминания. На протяжении всей этой жизни, формы этих воспоминаний лишь разные… Сознание Кришны («подключившие» к Ведическим мыслям…) – существенный и важный диапазон этих воспоминаний…   



> И что же Вы там такого натворили, чтобы "упасть" в этот наш "отвратительный полу-адский мир"?


 Об этом, пока чёткой… памяти не имею. Но, причин, «чувствую», несколько… 
Первая, «традиционная» - израсходовал тапас…, и… время «ОТПУСКА» в райской обители… - закончилось… 
Вторая, не менее «традиционная». Заигравшись…, нарушил ЗАКОН. ЗАКОНОВ в «духовных мирах», по сути (хотя в формах, они могут по-разному звучать) лишь два:
•	Не нарушай свободу воли другого.
і
•	Не пытайся чем-то обладать самостоятельно…, помня, КОМУ ВСЁ, на самом деле принадлежит.
Этого…, более чем достаточно, даже, в весьма минимальных проявлениях, чтобы быть – «сброшенным».
Третья.
«Долгая жизнь» в райских обителях…, очень приближённых по «уровню бытия» к мирам Чистого Духа… - «расслабляет душу». Ибо в режиме райской, весьма продолжительной по времени, жизни, очень «легко забывается»…, ГЛАВНАЯ ЦЕЛЬ души – вообще покинуть Материальный Мир, и, «вернутся» «назад» - к – БОГУ и в Миры Чистого Духа! Практическое отсутствие, так называемых «страданий»…, способствует… подобной забывчивости. И… «данное место», современная Земля (Бхарата-варша), очень хороший – «напоминатель» душе, о том, о чём она подзабывает в райских обителях. Потому, эта, третья причина, кажется мне… довольно разумным ходом. Разумным, именно, с точки зрения – души. 
А вообще же, возможно имеют своё влияние…, все перечисленные причины, каждая в своей степени. Как то так. 
Это, как мне «видится» - «основные» причины. Дополнительные… 
•	«Пал», за давно знакомыми душами… Теми, кто мне в этой жизни – родственники; по древней памяти и привязанности, «вспомнив» о них…, как бы… - заодно, ну, чтобы два раза не ходить. -))… 
•	«Пал»…, чтобы, вот…, рассказать подобные истории…, поделится с другими некоторыми «знаниями души»… Тоже, вариант, как – дополнительно… 
•	«Пал»…, чтобы «услышать» истории о Кришне, в этом мире… Ведь, «пал» именно в это время здесь… Прабхупада «принёс весть», в «новейшую историю» европеоидных народов (начиная из США), в 1966-67 годах. А я родился в 1969-м. Акурат под «время». И, возможно, эта причина, так же относится, к – главным. 
•	«Пал»… - в… - социалистическо-коммунистическое время и страну…, вероятно, «захотев» самолично увидеть, что с этой идеи получится на практике у людей, в… Век Кали… 
Ну… и ещё ОДНА из ГЛАВНЕЙШИХ ПРИЧИН – у БОГА… есть планы относительно «меня», как «души»… И ОН, 100% знает что делает. -)               



> Если тело испорчено внутри - то хорошо ли беременеть?


 Я ожидал такой вопрос. -) Если Вы заметили, я часто окавычиваю слова. Данная «привычка», во мне «родилась» не просто так. Дело в том, что когда я впервые в этой жизни, попытался «изъяснять» потоки «своих мыслей» (и… воспоминаний) в письменной форме (с 2001 по 2003, получилось первых 403 страницы, в формате тетрадь; но… я её сжёг…, хотя бумажное продолжение, таки «воплотилось»… - около тысячи или более страниц, где то пылятся «в тумбочке»), то, очень быстро нашёл, что… Что, несмотря, на так называемый «богатый русский язык», множество «вещей», просто невозможно объяснить, в виду самой «бедности коммуникации» - слово – в этом мире. Так например английский язык, ещё более «бедный»… 
На многие вещи (из… воспоминаний), в этом мире…, просто не существует слов и их оборотов. Потому, каждое окавыченное мной слово…, это… - «приблизительный», «условный» вариант изъяснения, в данной понятийной структуре, этого мира… и… в частности русского языка, который (как и украинский) «вмонтирован» в меня в этом мире… по умолчанию, как всеобщая здешняя программа… Подобной же «символикой», обладают и многоточия…, в «моём исполнении письма». Поэтому, «чисто» в «литературном жанре» -), читать «меня» не нужно. -)
Пример, этого положения вещей…, могу привести. 
Возьмём самое простое слово. Например – стол. А теперь, давайте малость «проследим»… - нет ни одного человека в этом мире (из обладающих славянской символикой-словами, в частности), который бы совершенно в точности повторил это слово (как понятие внутри себя), аналогично на 100% как и другой человек. И, в этом смысле (надеюсь, понимаете) – сколько «поштучно» существует в этом мире людей, столько, буквально и – языков. Например, когда два человека разговаривают на русском, их слова «наполнены» - исключительно индивидуальными вариантами… Никогда два человека, «не видят» - стол – одинаково. Отсюда, как бы… «мои проблемы» с изъяснениями…, данной «машинкой» - человеческий знаковый мозг, этого мира… 
В данном случае, слово - «испорчено» - было у меня окавычено…  
В данном случае, речь не идёт о какой-то знакомой нам в этом мире «испорченности». +, если Вы были внимательны, то должны были заметить и ещё одну фразу, в этой связи -  



> К этому периоду, душа, весьма основательно «готовится» всю жизнь, там.


И ещё, в самом начале –



> …В райских обителях, души обладают тонкоматериальными телами. Это уже, само по себе, многое кардинально меняет (в представлении), в сравнении со здешним миром…


Поэтому многие «сравнения с земными стандартами»… м-м-м… «малоэффективны»… 



> И сразу после рождения ребенка - умирать?


 -) Хм… Опять Вы били не внимательны…, как минимум, в этом -         



> Ну… – не наш год. Их.


А их «год»…, это… тысячи земных лет… Поэтому, отнюдь, не сразу!.. -) +, ещё одну важную «деталь» упустили, сравнивая с земными условиями жизни –



> Дети, вполне могут испытывать «родственные чувства» к своим «генетическим родителя»… Как и «родители» к «своим детям». Но там, это не носит характер «жёсткой привязанности». Все, там, «мамы и папы» - детям -), сёстры и братья… и все – ближайшие родственники.


-) Все эти «вещи»… это… «весьма другие материи». И здесь, «жизнь» в райских обителях, во многом, для нас «здешних» - довольно… «тёмный лес»… и весьма не привычная «территория» понятий…, о которых можно «говорить» лишь «приблизительно»… Но, некие общие понимания, мы можем уловить, вполне «успешно»… 



> И приятно ли заниматься сексом с красивой внешне, но испорченной внутри женщиной?


  -)))… Тот же «вариант»… м-м-м… некой «близорукости», в попытках сравнивать подобное со здешней жизнью. Если бы такая женщина Вам «попалась» на глаза…, в этой жизни…, Вы бы вмиг (в буквальном смысле слова) «сошли бы с ума» от любви к ней! -) – 



> Все там, очень красивые! И женщины и мужчины. Но при этом, каждый обладает, своей, неповторимой и уникальной красотой.





> Но там же есть градации - кто-то более красив или умён, кто-то менее?
> И какие там самые низкие отвратительные люди? "Демоны" там есть?


 …«Демонов» там – нет – НЕБЕСА – НЕ беса, т.е., ни одного беса. Ну… «самые отвратительные и низкие люди», там, это… как самые святые здесь. 
-)… На первый вопрос, в данном «вопроснике»…, на ум пришла аллегоричность: «Сколько в комнате не зажигай свечей, свет свеч, не мешает один другому». Все «умны» там, и все «красивы»… Рассматривая грани алмаза, какая из граней предпочитает быть более градированной? 
Ещё раз. Сравнения земной жизни, крайне бедны… 



> И есть ли там наслаждения приятнее секса?
> Чем там вообще больше всего наслаждаются?


  Полагаю, «полно» (сейчас, в поточности данного часа) никак не смогу ответить на эти два вопроса… Там, наслаждаются – ВСЕМ!.. И… - «диапазон», этого «ВСЕГО», весьма-а-а-а-а – широк. «Не скучает» -), там, никто! Ни один! -) 
Что до «сравнения» с… «сексуальными утехами»… Диапазон, переживания, так называемого оргазма, в этом мире (у мужчин более кратковременный у женщин более «широк», зависит от конкретной конституции, возраста…), это… - несколько секунд, минут… Представьте себе, что сексуальный оргазм (с его пиковым переживанием), Вам дать «прожить» не несколько секунд, а скажем – 5 минут…, непрерывно!..   
…Здешние наши тела, на такие «вещи», просто не способны (точнее эти способности здесь, в этом мире, для «машинки», янтры, под названием – человек – «выключены»…, например, многие знают, что мозг обычного человека работает лишь на 5-10%, от своей полной, потенциальной мощности) … И, думаю, сексуальный оргазм в пиковом его режиме, если «прожить ровно» (в таком «стандартном виде», в каком мы здесь есть, большинство)…, на промежутке времени 5 минут…, то, можно получить «серьёзную травму мозга…», сойти с ума…, например. Пофантазируем чуть? -)… - представьте, что можете «переживать» сексуальный оргазм (в его пиковом режиме) – 10 минут… 20… час… сутки… месяц!... Как Вам такой вариант переживания?.. А, если «пиковые состояния», ещё можно, по своему желанию и усмотрению – усиливать (где «пределы», весьма высокие + разнообразные)… - как такое Вам?.. Так вот, там, души… - подобное… - переживают… 
Поэтому, ещё раз. Многие земные примеры…, в переживании того или иного опыта, в частности опыта – наслаждения – «бледная тень», в сравнении с – реальностью, там. 

 :vanca calpa:

----------


## Андрон

> Это – воспоминания… С ними, я уже родился в этом мире; в детские годы… они себя проявляли по другому…


Это хорошо - более достоверно... Но все равно чувствуется, что СК и Веды сильно повлияли на Ваши воспоминания (или, скорее, на их словесное описание) - или как Вы сами считаете?




> «Пал»…, чтобы «услышать» истории о Кришне, в этом мире…


Если была возможность выбора - то лучше было бы родиться во Вриндаване в нужное время - и увидеть игры Кришны воочию!




> «Пал»… - в… - социалистическо-коммунистическое время и страну…, вероятно, «захотев» самолично увидеть, что с этой идеи получится на практике у людей, в… Век Кали…


А какой там, в Раю, политический строй? Идеальный Коммунизм?




> Потому, каждое окавыченное мной слово…, это… - «приблизительный», «условный» вариант изъяснения, в данной понятийной структуре, этого мира…


Интересный подход! Я примерно так и воспринимал эти Ваши кавычки!
Действительно, многие вещи, особенно духовные, невыразимы словами.
Сам я "окавычиваю" по разным причинам - надеюсь, понятным из контекста.




> сколько «поштучно» существует в этом мире людей, столько, буквально и – языков. Например, когда два человека разговаривают на русском, их слова «наполнены» - исключительно индивидуальными вариантами…


Это правда - но тогда "окавычивать" нужно вообще весь текст целиком - или каждое слово в отдельности  :biggrin1: 




> Ну… «самые отвратительные и низкие люди», там, это… как самые святые здесь.


И как же Вы тогда относитесь к здешним людям? - с хорошо скрываемым глубоким отвращением?  :biggrin1: 




> представьте, что можете «переживать» сексуальный оргазм (в его пиковом режиме) – 10 минут… 20… час…


Это реально и в наших телах - почитайте, например, Мантека Чиа - Даосские сексуальные практики.
Не знаю насчет суток - но час точно возможно! Сутки - это просто перебор, это никому не надо.




> можно получить «серьёзную травму мозга…», сойти с ума…, например.


Нет - эти процессы все регулируются организмом... Наступает насыщение, удовлетворенность - и больше наслаждаться этим просто не хочется... Все материальные желания/наслаждения такие - чередующиеся фазы голода и насыщения! Они принципиально ограничены. А если искусственно пытаться наслаждаться больше - то будут еще фазы пресыщения и отвращения  :biggrin1: 

Но мой вопрос касался скорее других вкусов наслаждений - более тонких, духовных...
Например, сексуальный оргазм и духовный экстаз - принципиально разные чувства, вкусы!
Оба очень сильные - но их невозможно сравнить по силе - они слишком разные по природе!
Можно даже сказать, что они воспринимаются разными "органами" чувств - Телом/Умом и Душой!

Вы описали, что секс там свободный и в избытке - но это не значит, что там все только и делают что сексом занимаются... Даже в нашем мире на секс тратят совсем немного времени - даже если есть все возможности. Поэтому мой вопрос был - чем там живут вообще, чем интересуются, наслаждаются?

Кого там считают Богом, и как Ему служат? Есть ли там религии, священные писания? Знают ли там о Кришне или Христе?

Есть ли какие-нибудь противоречия между Вашими воспоминаниями и описаниями высших миров из Вед?

----------


## Александр "NИ"

Фотографии здесь маленькие  :smilies: …, но, вроде «правильно вижу». -) Уже давно хотел Вам об этом сказать, да всё как то не к слову было: Классный символизм, ваше фото на форуме; душа, в лодке-теле переплывает реку жизни. -) Супер! -)  

Ну, здорово, что у нас завязался данный диалог… Кстати, давно заметил, что у нас есть какие то сходства…, потому что, «говорим» почти на одном языке. -)   




> Но все равно чувствуется, что СК и Веды сильно повлияли на Ваши воспоминания (или, скорее, на их словесное описание) - или как Вы сами считаете?


 Да… Многое смешалось в кучу, «кони люди»… -)))… Да. На данном этапе жизни – да. Этому «этапу», периоду, где то лет 5-ть.        



> А какой там, в Раю, политический строй? Идеальный Коммунизм?


 «Хуже»!! -))) – Супер-Идеальный Коммунизм!
Здесь… люди попытались реализовать «небесный» образ жизни (коммунисты); но это…, было - 100%..., не место и не время для этого… Хотя сама идея – правильна. Исполнение её, не могло получится правильным… 
«Золотое Вкрапление», лишь началось… Поэтому, «коммунизм» (притом, всемирный) - реализуют здесь… То, были первые семена…   



> И как же Вы тогда относитесь к здешним людям? - с хорошо скрываемым глубоким отвращением?


 -)… Не получится ответить «строго однозначно». «+,-» относительно… 
…Если без некой «жёсткой агрессии», в спокойном состоянии, то… как бы, с сожалением…, состраданием…, как доктор смотрит на больных… И, многих, очень бы хотелось – вылечить!... Но… СИДХИ… утрачены… Правда в 19 лет, в армии, обнаружил, что могу «испускать» из рук… - энергию… и её, сослуживцы – реально чувствовали. На жене…, в лет 24-26, тоже, несколько раз «экспериментировал», при этом вообще не говоря ей, что она должна чувствовать. И… «симптомы» - потоков этих энергий, она так же – реально чувствовала. Мало того, это тогда ей помогло… - «сняло боль» в её теле... Но… до серьёзного «развития», данной, видимо «оставшейся», одной из СИДХ, дело не дошло…; - отсутствие УЧИТЕЛЯ!.. М-м…, образ жизни, «бытовые выполнения задач здешнего образа жизни (тантро-янтрического)»… Не сложилось, словом.   
Косвенно, так же, знаю… и об обладании… у себя и некоторых других СИДХ…, но, похоже, в этом мире, это скорее – «прежняя память о НИХ»…, ибо они здесь, практически, не работают… Точнее – я… не знаю, не помню, как их ЗАПУСКАТЬ.
Поэтому, «одним» из искренних желаний, было – ЛЕЧИТЬ!... «здешних больных»… Но, отсутствие УЧИТЕЛЯ… М-м… 
Кстати об этом, мне… года два, три тому назад, снился «очень РЕАЛЬНЫЙ» сон (это у меня час от часу тоже бывает, на «разные темы», хотя «заказывать» подобные «астральные реальности», сам себе, с уровня данного сознания, не умею…; опять-таки – отсутствие УЧИТЕЛЯ…); в котором, именно этим я и занимался. Был – «СИДХ-лекарем»…, где подобную «СИДХУ» (излучение энергии из рук), мог, с «успехом» использовать, как и…, весьма сильное оружие. И…, это, так же, при том при всём, что абсолютно чужды для меня темы фэнтэзи… Ну, типа мог там насмотрелся фильмов, мультов… - и… Нет. Не испытываю ни малейшего интереса к жанру – фэнтэзи.    
И, ещё кстати (к слову, просто по потоку…). Как говорят, не бывает «дыма без огня», в частности по притяжениям душ по сходным характеристикам… У моей матери (в здешнем мире), всю жизнь её, полуоткрыт «портал-связь» - с – астральными планами… Она часто …всяко-разно «видит» и во сне и… наяву.
…В «до-Ведической» «своей эпохе, периоде» и до СК…, были в числе прочих – и – «воспоминания»… о… Магом, был я. Реальным, действующим и весьма «сильным» МАГОМ… Не белым и не чёрным, как некоторые нынче «наивно» это делят на два этих цвета, а – просто МАГОМ. Т.е., если словами Вед, обладал СИДХАМИ… - реально. Поэтому в этой жизни и «остались» «во мне»… такого характера …«вкусы»….         
Раньше, в более «молодые» годы…, довольно сильно «истязал сам себя»… - считая (глубоко и искренне) что это со мной, что то не так… Но, вот, чем «дольше здесь живу»…, тем больше понимаю, что – для данного плана бытия - …происходит здесь… всё – правильно. И…, просто нужно «подстраиваться»…, под всех…, «скрываться», «молчать», «менять внешний цвет, окрас», как хамелеон, согласно условиям и моментам…, и, не пытаться что то кому то доказывать, и уж особенно тогда когда об этом не просят. Как то так…      



> Это реально и в наших телах - почитайте, например, Мантека Чиа - Даосские сексуальные практики.


 -) Ну вот… - «реальное» подтверждение «моих слов»… Что… - не вру.. -)) Ибо я не читал данного автора… Многое, по-жизни «читаю» сам в себе… и для этого, мне редко нужны, «внешние источники»… 



> Нет - эти процессы все регулируются организмом... Наступает насыщение, удовлетворенность - и больше наслаждаться этим просто не хочется... Все материальные желания/наслаждения такие - чередующиеся фазы голода и насыщения! Они принципиально ограничены. А если искусственно пытаться наслаждаться больше - то будут еще фазы пресыщения и отвращения


 М-м-м… Вновь Вы это сравниваете со «здешней жизнью»… Давайте, с больших букв напишу… -) – ПРЕДЕЛЫ ПЕРЕЖИВАНИЙ В ТОНКОМАТЕРИАЛЬНЫХ ТЕЛАХ, ЗНАЧИТЕЛЬНО ВЫШЕ!!! Но, разумеется, «пределы» в Материальном Мире (ЯЙЦЕ ТВОРЕНИЯ) – есть на всех уровнях (планах) бытия. Их, этих «пределов», как раз – нет – в Чистых Мирах Духа. А в Материальных Мирах (ЯЙЦЕ ТВОРЕНИЯ), они есть; безусловно. 
..И… если для многих из нас здесь, «организм», представляет собой «статическую машину»… Кстати, на этом «основании» построена вся современная техно-цивилизация – всё… «подстраивается» под «статику» возможностей тела (пяти чувств), которая считается «неизменной». Так например, простые примеры – телескоп, чтобы «расширить» видинье – вдаль… Микроскоп, чтобы «сузить» видинье – внутрь… Где – глаз человеческий – считается «такой машиной», вместе с интерпретирующей, поступающую в него (в глаза) информацию – мозгом – «статическим механизмом»…, под которые «подстраивают» люди… все инструменты, механизмы…, прочее… Данный вектор развития, называется – «цивилизация наружу». Но есть (в соседних ВАРШАХ, прямо сейчас) и были в прошлые эпохи, на Земле – «цивилизации внутрь». Это…, когда… не придумывали телескоп и микроскоп, а «крутили» настройки в самом СОЗННАНИИ. И… тогда «мозг и глаз (глаза)», мог «видеть» и вдаль… и вглубь… БЕЗ помощи «внешних инструментов или приборов». Понимаете разницу?.. Это лишь – примеры… с телескопом, микроскопом, зрением (одним из органов чувств) и мозгом. 
Вот, например, современный компьютер… Определённые виды процессов, в нём… происходят, буквально со скоростью света! И…, если бы компьютер «умел» смеяться… он просто расхохотался бы, до слёз -)))… над человеком «сидящим» за ним… в плане его МЕДЛИТЕЛЬНОСТИ!.. Или бы «умер» от «горя»…., или «величайшей тоски», что ему нужно постоянно подстраиваться под… невероятно медленную «скорость» человека… Ибо, многие процессы…, компьютеру…, постоянно «нужно» «искусственно» ЗАМЕДЛЯТЬ… чтобы человек вообще мог «воспринимать» что-то и «оценивать»…  
И, вот тех, кого называют «истинными йогами» - умеют… - работать со своим СОЗНАНИЕМ… где «машина-тело», лишь подчинённый, а не диктующий…  
…Поэтому, для «истинных йогов» и не нужны… Ни мобильные телефоны, ни телевизоры, ни интернет, ни машины, ни самолёты… Слышали? Думаю – да – телекинез, телепортация, левитация, эфирные коридоры… И многое другое. Это, и есть – «цивилизация – внутрь», когда «настройки» происходят на уровне – СОЗНАНИЯ…, а не «статического тела», под которое «погоняют»… всю остальную… жизнь… 
…Истинная цивилизация внутрь – абсолютно экологически чистая. Поэтому… многие совр. учёные, зря пытаются искать «продукты» развитой цивилизации… Само – шаблонирование… под подобный вид пониманий – блокирует… попытки найти в древности, «следы» - развитой цивилизации… - «цивилизации – внутрь»; кроме – ФОНА ПРИРОДЫ, они там… ничего не найдут… -), совр. учёные… -) 
Ну а… артефакты (ну там – пирамиды)…, это уже… период, когда «цивилизация внутрь»…, начала видоизменятся… 
Сатья-юга
Трета-юга
Двапара-юга
Кали-юга
Ну…, это всё, тоже, так… вроде как к слову. 

*-))… вот такой вот – СЕКС… в духовном мире… -))…* 

Кстати, о «понятии» - «всё». Это – «всё» - в каждом человеке… так же… довольно лимитированная константа… А вот, когда человек «может» и «умеет» - подключаться – к СВЕРХ-ДУШЕ…, то, «картина эта»…, значительно расширяется.
Вывод: - это очень хорошо (*и сказал кроха (с)*) – расширение сознания. -)           



> Даже в нашем мире на секс тратят совсем немного времени…


…-)))… опять – ТЕ же грабли. *Даже в нашем?!*.. А наш – «высшее мерило»?!.. -) 
Попытайтесь всё-таки понять, все те вещи, которые я вот… пытаюсь рассказать…, на… более высоком уровне сознания. Это, «закроет» в Вас…, многие… ваши локальные вопросы. Как говориться – смотрите в корень!.. -), а не на ветки и листья… 

 :vanca calpa:  

P.S. _Да. Я попробую ответить на Ваши последние вопросы, в этом сообщении №9. Но чуть позже..._

----------


## Андрон

> Классный символизм, ваше фото на форуме; душа, в лодке-теле переплывает реку жизни. -) Супер! -)


Угадали мою задумку  :biggrin1: 
Гребу по реке Вираджа - уже виден целевой берег, покрытый деревьями желаний  :biggrin1: 




> «Хуже»!! -))) – Супер-Идеальный Коммунизм!
> «Золотое Вкрапление», лишь началось… Поэтому, «коммунизм» (притом, всемирный) - реализуют здесь…


Прабхупада хорошо отзывался о коммунизме - даже движение СК называл "духовный коммунизм"!
Но, когда его здесь реализуют - нас уже здесь не будет  :biggrin1: 




> «одним» из искренних желаний, было – ЛЕЧИТЬ!... «здешних больных»… Но, отсутствие УЧИТЕЛЯ… М-м…


У Христа поучитесь - Он исцелял силой веры! Тут важна и Ваша вера, и вера людей в Вас!
"Если вы будете иметь веру с горчичное зерно и скажете горе сей: «перейди отсюда туда»,
и она перейдет; и ничего не будет невозможного для вас". (Мф 17:20)
Перед исцелением Он всегда говорил: "По вере вашей да будет вам" (Мф 9:29) - и исцелялись только те, кто в Него верил.




> ПРЕДЕЛЫ ПЕРЕЖИВАНИЙ В ТОНКОМАТЕРИАЛЬНЫХ ТЕЛАХ, ЗНАЧИТЕЛЬНО ВЫШЕ!!!


Это да - с этим я и не спорю - а я писал о безопасности длительных наслаждений.




> Это…, когда… не придумывали телескоп и микроскоп, а «крутили» настройки в самом СОЗННАНИИ. И… тогда «мозг и глаз (глаза)», мог «видеть» и вдаль… и вглубь… БЕЗ помощи «внешних инструментов или приборов». Понимаете разницу?


Вот именно - наше сознание - главный инструмент!
В том числе и способ путешествия между мирами!

"Мы видим мир не таким, какой он есть, а таким, каков я есть сейчас.
Соответственно, поменять нужно себя на этом глубинном уровне – уровне видения". (БВГ)




> если бы компьютер «умел» смеяться… он просто расхохотался бы, до слёз -)))… над человеком «сидящим» за ним… в плане его МЕДЛИТЕЛЬНОСТИ!..


Это только в плане последовательных вычислений компьютер намного опережает человека - а в плане параллельных вычислений, мощности нейронной сети - человек пока гораздо круче! Хотя и в этом плане нас скоро могут обойти наши же детища...




> телекинез, телепортация, левитация, эфирные коридоры… И многое другое. Это, и есть – «цивилизация – внутрь», когда «настройки» происходят на уровне – СОЗНАНИЯ…, а не «статического тела», под которое «погоняют»… всю остальную… жизнь…


Тут тоже главное - ВЕРА! Я вот не особо верю во все это - у меня и не получается!
Но эти сиддхи - это материальные настройки сознания... А ведь есть еще и духовные!




> …-)))… опять – ТЕ же грабли. *Даже в нашем?!*.. А наш – «высшее мерило»?!.. -)


Ну я же не помню Вашего Рая! Поэтому и сравниваю всё с доступным мне в этом мире.
А Вы расскажите на своем языке - "правильными" словами  :biggrin1: 




> -))… вот такой вот – СЕКС… в духовном мире… -))…


Ну, Вы вроде пока описали только силу и продолжительность наслаждений там...
А для меня духовный секс - это секс с любовью, по любви! Когда в нем, кроме обычных материальных желаний и наслаждений присутствуют и духовные чувства - любовь, близость, доверие, забота, желание доставить наслаждения и выразить свою любовь... Как только духовные чувства перевешивают материальные - секс одухотворяется, потому что ум/чувства/тело обузданы, вожделение побеждено духовной силой (БГ 3.43).
В нашем мире такой духовный секс присутствует - а в Вашем раю? - я пока так и не понял... 
Преданные уже одухотворили еду - теперь это прасад... Так же можно одухотворить и секс!
Но тут нужно расширить сознание и выйти за рамки религии, предавшись Богу в сердце...
Кришна говорит: "Я - праведный секс!" (БГ 7.11)

----------


## Александр "NИ"

НА № 9... 




> Вы описали, что секс там свободный и в избытке - но это не значит, что там все только и делают что сексом занимаются...
> 
> Поэтому мой вопрос был - чем там живут вообще, чем интересуются, наслаждаются?
> 
> Кого там считают Богом, и как Ему служат? Есть ли там религии, священные писания? Знают ли там о Кришне или Христе?
> 
> Есть ли какие-нибудь противоречия между Вашими воспоминаниями и описаниями высших миров из Вед?


Попробую начать снизу… 
М-м-м…, противоречия, не совсем подходящее слово… Противоречия, обычно это то, на что смотрят с разных углов зрения. Но, когда «смотреть» в саму суть, нет никаких противоречий. Притчу о слоне и слепых, помните? -) Так вот каждый «слепой» описывал… на что похож слон с его точки «зрения». И все участники, этого «осмотра слона», говорили противоречивые вещи. Но, они, просто, будучи слепыми, ощупывали лишь разные части слона. Который, между тем, является «одним целым»…, для человека зрячего. 
Так вот. В «своих воспоминаниях»… Дело в том, что сам факт «рождения» в мат. мире, тем более в такую «неблагоприятную эпоху», очень «основательно»… «чистит» память души. Точнее – блокирует её, и есть причины, почему…  Я, всего лишь, как и Вы – джива (атма)… 
…В, намного более благоприятную эпоху (Трета-югу), самой АВАТАРЕ ВИШНУ – РАМЕ – Васиштха… сколько там?, по-моему 12 дней, «вправлял мозги», чтобы ТОТ вспомнил, чего ОН, вообще, пришёл в этот мир (такова «сила» майи, иллюзии)?! …Хотя там есть и ещё один момент; ВИШНУ, на самом деле «притворился» забывшим…, чтобы дать удовольствие своему чистому преданному, Васиштхе, проявить свои таланты и знания + в, так называемое «назидание» потомкам... 
Мы здесь… далеко… не Аватары Самого Вишну… Да и «Васиштх», для многих из нас в 99,9 % случаях, просто – нет… Может ли кто-то «похвастаться» из примкнувших к СК, что для него… есть… мудрец, уровня – Васиштха?.. Это потому, что наши «задачи» здесь, как душ, весьма-а-а-а ничтожны… и… эгоистичны… В лучшем случае… В лучшем случае, «нам удаётся»… «спастись» самим…   
…Поэтому, «мои воспоминания», были ограничены в детские годы, лишь, очень «приблизительными» понятиями… 
Здесь (в смысле… подобного «воспоминания»), кстати, есть ещё одна «важная штука»…, которую можно «разделить» условно на две части:
•	Если душа двигается в правильном духовном направлении, то вся её жизнь (локальная реинкарнация), и есть это «воспоминание».
…Это, «исходит» из второй части…
•	В данном мире…, душа, «плывёт» во времени… и… пространстве, «переживая», определённый замкнутый цикл, который называют здесь – жизнь…, в 70-100 лет. 
…Почему во всех религиях, например, «не приветствуется», такая вещь, как самоубийство, суицид? Именно как раз потому, что душа «должна» пройти «полный замкнутый цикл» (жизнь)…, т.е., «побыть», «проявится» во всех 5-ти состояниях… – младенчество, детство, юность, зрелость, старость – что и есть, этот «полный цикл»… Ну там… гибель на войне, несчастные случаи, «не в счёт», потому что там работает «индивидуальная карма». А в «идеале»…, так как положено, душа должна «прожить» все 5-ть периодов. Ибо, в каждом из этих периодов… «включены»… «определённые»… «способности и возможности»… Отсюда же, не зря существовало (в Ведические времена), так называемых четыре уклада жизни:




> Ашрам	           Возраст	         Описание
> 
> Брахмачарья
> (жизнь ученика) 0-24  Жизнь под руководством гуру, посвящённая приобретению знаний, практике самоконтроля и полового воздержания, обучению действовать в согласии с принципами дхармы и практике медитации.
> Грихастха
> (семейная жизнь) 25-49  Создание семьи, рождение детей, выполнение обязанностей домохозяина и служение святым личностям
> Ванапрастха
> (уход от дел) 50-74  После выполнения семейного долга человек постепенно оставляет все свои мирские обязанности, подготавливаясь к конечной стадии — полному отречению от мира.
> Санньяса
> (жизнь в отречении) 75-100  Уход от мирских дел, полное посвящение духовному развитию, практика медитации, подготовка к смерти и достижению мокши (освобождения).


…По «этим же причинам»…, самими свойствам мат. мира… и «течением» души в нём, в пространстве и времени – блокируется и память души. И…, чем более грубо материальный мир (или гуна «пребывания» души… – саттва, раджас, тамас), тем жёстче блокировка… 
Т.е., улавливаете в чём «процесс»? «Полный цикл», называемый жизнь (в воплощении), по сути – есть ОДНО «Свойство» проявления души чрез… посредством… мат. мира… и «проплывания» в нём во времени и пространстве. 
…Представьте себе, чтобы в одно мгновение «впихнуть» все… переживания за всю жизнь!.. Никакой мозг (как машина…), не в состоянии «выдержать» такое… одномоментное «приложение» к нему – такой огромной информации, как – вся жизнь (локальная, в одном воплощении, со всеми 5-ю периодами). 
*…Потому, ВОСПОМИНАНИЕ… - это – ВСЯ жизнь.* 
По этой же причине…, «блокируется» память души и о прошлых воплощениях… Ибо, если бы «параллельно» здешней памяти, в нас, была бы, скажем «память» того, когда мы были дождевым червём (во всём, ясном объёме «ощущений»), это… по меньшей мере бы – «отвлекло»… от… задач в этом мире, в воплощении, в виде – человек. А… память души…, это гораздо-гораздо-гораздо – больше!!!, чем «память» о том, как она была… дождевым червём… 

А теперь, попробуйте «соединить» эти аспекты воедино, и…, сделайте некоторые выводы. 

Поэтому, на вопрос снизу, краткий ответ будет – и да и нет. И, при этом, это не является противоречием.  

«Выше»…
Ответ – ДА. Там знают… Кто Такой БОГ…. И, многое другое. 
К слову. Есть одна книга… Автора сейчас не припомню… Но, в числе прочего, автор, в той книге, заинтересовался происхождением, его древними корнями, слова – БОГ. И… нашёл. Слово – БОГ – означает не больше и не меньше, как… «примерный перевод на наш язык понятий» - Наслаждение, Удовольствие, Удовлетворение. 
Неоднократно утверждается во всех мировых религиях, что у – БОГА – несчётное количество и качество – ИМЁН…, как и ЕГО – СВОЙСТВ… и ПРОЯВЛЕНИЙ… и КАЧЕСТВ…  
М-м-м… - данные «Имена» - Кришна и Христос… это, в первом варианте – Всепривлекающий, во втором Помазанник… 
Там… в райских обителях, знают… «другие ИМЕНА БОГА»… И… Священные Писания («религия»)…, там, «вмонтированы» в каждую душу, по умолчанию… с «младенчества», сразу в «открытом варианте»… Там…, «иные уровни бытия». Соответственно и «Писания»… - иного уровня… Объяснять их…, почти бесполезное занятие…., примерно так же, как объяснять первокласснику, предметы Высшего Учебного Заведения…, в том числе и в вопросе – Служения…    

«Выше»…
И, вновь…, повторю свой прежний ответ – ВСЕМ!.. Там, наслаждаться – ВСЕМ… + повторяю… 
Кстати, о «понятии» - «всё». Это – «всё» - в каждом человеке… так же… довольно лимитированная константа…
, т.е., всем!, что Вы лишь можете себе представить, как «наслаждение»… и даже тем, чего мы не можем здесь, в этом мире «представить». 

«Выше»…
Секс…, в его здешнем понимании… очень «ограниченное» как само понимание, так и его действо…
…Здешний «секс» и Секс там… «секс»… опять-таки… - очень приблизительное слово-понятие!!... 
Так например. Вряд ли мы считаем сексом здесь…, такое действо, как выпить стакан воды… Или…, слушание прекрасной музыки… Или лицезрение красивых природных ландшафтов… Или, создание красивых произведений искусств… Или даже просто движение руки в пространстве…, чтобы поправить волосы на голове… 
…Так вот, там – всё – СЕКС!... Где, словом секс, можно передать не столько взаимоотношения между полами, сколько… саму «суть удовольствия, наслаждения»… Принципиально, подошло бы и… слово – «голод», когда проголодался… Просто – секс – это… как бы, считается…, чем то одним из самых приятных… переживаний… Например, для старого человека, секс не имеет уже «статуса» - приятно… 
…Так же и – сами примеры… на «основе» сексуальных взаимоотношений полов, в этом мире, …в опр. степени, «подходят» для передачи… - самой СУТИ!..., а не «толпы» различных деталей… 
Поэтому, там, «СЕКС» - это… - ВСЁ!..., «любая мелочь жизни, там – «СЕКС»!.. -)…, «раз пошла такая пьянка (с)»… -)))… Я думал, Вы поймёте саму концепцию СУТИ… Но, вот, нужны ещё и эти пояснения. -)

…Поэтому в «подобных… весьма широких смыслах», там, как раз – только этим и занимаются, что – «СЕКСОМ»… -)  

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
_Однако… все райские обители, в мат. мире, хотя и «очень привлекательны», тем не менее, не являются «конечным пунктом назначения души». И, в данном случае, их описание…, очень хорошо тем, что они дают «представление» о… - Веранде…, перед Входом, в ДВЕРЬ ДОМА ЧИСТОГО ДУХА. И, Самые Разумные из душ, пользуются такой удивительной и уникальной возможностью, чрез «высшие миры» - уже – ВОЙТИ в МИРы ЧИСТОГО ДУХА. Менее Разумные…, «забывают» об этом… И… из ВЕЛИКОЙ ЛЮБВИ к ним, БОГ… «напоминает» им… о их… ИСТИННОМ ДОМЕ…  _  
 @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ 

 :vanca calpa:

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Ну я же не помню Вашего Рая! Поэтому и сравниваю всё с доступным мне в этом мире.
> А Вы расскажите на своем языке - "правильными" словами


...-))... а "поймёте"?.. 

Вложение 17492

Этот "текст"..., как то "вырвался" из "меня"... в виде... "автоматического письма" -) Читается во всех направлениях. Снизу вверх, сверху вниз, слева на право, справа на лево, в т.ч. и по диагонали. + "внутрь" (в виде трёхмерного "прочтения").
Кстати... по "ощущениям"..., в данном "квадрате", если это перевести на наш линейный язык... где-то около 900 страниц. -)

Вот... так же, это... "во мне"... относится к "памяти" прошлого...

_Зашёл... отправить свой ответ на №9... и..., что-то вроде сиюминутного отзыва... -), это сообщение. _

----------


## Пудов Андрей

> войти в самую высокую расу


Прошу шастрами подтвердить, что существует *самая высокая* раса.



> тогда я буду мужем Мохини


Существует ли Мохинилока?
Кришна в облике прекрасной женщины и отношения с Ним

----------


## Андрон

> Если душа двигается в правильном духовном направлении, то вся её жизнь (локальная реинкарнация), и есть это «воспоминание».
> …Потому, ВОСПОМИНАНИЕ… - это – ВСЯ жизнь.


Боюсь, что Воспоминания - это скорее груз КАРМЫ, от которой Вы так хотите избавиться...
Ведь Карма - это Впечатления в прошлом - и связанные с ними Предрасположенности в настоящем...
Например, память о святости людей/себя в прошлой жизни - в этой жизни может вызывать презрение к людям и/или к себе...
А память о райских наслаждениях и контраст со страданиями в этой жизни - может вызывать обиду на Бога, или даже ненависть...

Человек без Кармы живёт моментом, сегодняшним днем, следуя своим чистым желаниям!
Его не тяготит груз прошлого - привязанностей и отвращений, сомнений и страхов...




> Там… в райских обителях, знают… «другие ИМЕНА БОГА»…


А в целом - в каком виде в Вас содержатся воспоминания о прошлых жизнях?
В виде образов и картинок? Историй и действий? Помните конкретные слова?
В виде чувств, эмоций? Сохранились ли запахи, вкус, тактильные ощущения?




> Этот "текст"..., как то "вырвался" из "меня"... в виде... "автоматического письма" -) Читается во всех направлениях.


Ассоциации вызвали 3 символа - Звезда Давида - и "подсвечники" слева и снизу от нее  :biggrin1: 
Иудейские символы  :biggrin1:  - Так значит Бога в Вашем Раю зовут Иегова?  :biggrin1: 

Позже отвечу на самое главное...

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Боюсь, что Воспоминания - это скорее груз КАРМЫ, от которой Вы так хотите избавиться...
> Ведь Карма - это Впечатления в прошлом - и связанные с ними Предрасположенности в настоящем...
> Например, память о святости людей/себя в прошлой жизни - в этой жизни может вызывать презрение к людям и/или к себе...
> А память о райских наслаждениях и контраст со страданиями в этой жизни - может вызывать обиду на Бога, или даже ненависть...
> 
> Человек без Кармы живёт моментом, сегодняшним днем, следуя своим чистым желаниям!
> Его не тяготит груз прошлого - привязанностей и отвращений, сомнений и страхов...


Да-а-а…

Давайте «проследим» за некоторым «мистицизмом» (или…, если угодно – кармой, на уровне интеллекта), этих… «последних» событий…; что я (в частности) в этой теме…, в этих «воспоминаниях»…  :smilies:  
…Это, так же интересно, как и – сам пример!.. Потому, сама «схема», может быть интересна и другим, …думаю так. 

Попробую, последовательно.

Тема: Христос Воскрес (л. шаги духовного пути). В разделе «Просто так». Начало *28.04.2019 13:45*, соответственно с сообщения №1. 
В этой же теме, предпоследнее (на данное время), сообщение №5 – МОЛИТВА… *03.05.2019 16:44*. 
Кстати, «предпоследний» раз… я… так «искренне» молился, где-то… года 3 тому назад в «здесь» (прося об …освобождении)
http://sendprayer.ru/

Вложение 17493

Т.е., «искренне молюсь» я, не часто. Ну…, в смысле, «не тревожу БОГА» по пустякам.  

*08.05.2019 11:49* сообщение №13 (на данное время, последнее в теме).
Тема: Среда. В разделе «Просто так».

Далее… 
Создаю тему: Почему так медленно отрабатывается карма? В разделе «Философия». Соответственно, с сообщения №1 - *09.05.2019 02:32*.
И, с этой темы, уже более «приближаемся» к тому, почему я сейчас – _в данной теме_. 



> Однозначно!.. В какой-то из прошлых жизней, был в РАЮ. -)) Возможно даже до этой жизни. Потому что память осталась… -)





> Те, мои «древние мысли» (15-20 летней давности), посетившие меня тогда, «вскользь» (тогда, без Ведических знаний): А что если «переписать своё прошлое»… И вот, об этом же, но в свете Ведических понятий и знаний.
> 
> Для того чтобы иметь устойчивое, «хорошее» НАСТОЯЩЕЕ, нужно иметь не мало «успешности» в ПРОШЛОМ. 
> Для того чтобы иметь здоровые надежды на БУДУЩЕЕ, нужно обладать «хорошим», успешным НАСТОЯЩИМ. – «КРУГ» - замкнут. 
> 
> Чтобы иметь здоровое НАСТОЯЩЕЕ, нужно иметь здоровое ПРОШЛОЕ. А здоровое НАСТОЯЩЕЕ, в свою очередь, даёт здоровые надежды на БУДУЩЕЕ.





> Психика… очень тонкая вещь… - и если «светит» где-то какая то надежда на Радость и Счастье…, она (психика-психея… - душа) за это непременно «цепляется»…, и будет оправдывать свою надежду до последнего!!..., находя тысячи способов «видеть» нечто таким, как хочет это видеть.


Т.е., в подобной «схеме», как на меня, «просматривается»…, с одной стороны опр. «мистицизм»… С другой стороны – *«ОТВЕТ» на МОЛИТВУ*… 

И…, поскольку, в «реальной жизни» (этом воплощении), у меня «мало» 



> …«Моя» например, Душа, один из явных тому примеров… - ТЕ НАДЕЖДЫ, с которыми ОНА «пришла в этот мир»… - рухнули как карточный домик…
> 
> …И, проблемы здесь, не с УМ-ом, как таковым; а с – самскарами – «впечатлениями» ДУШИ, получившей тот или иной опыт, через УМ. 
> ДУШЕ же, известны лишь две категории – счастье и не счастье. Точнее, одна – СЧАСТЬЕ. И всё что НЕприносит ДУШЕ – счастье – НЕуспешно.
> 
> Имея не мало «негативного опыта» с детских лет, это «проецирует» в ДУШУ, через УМ – «накопление»… - негативной КАРМЫ, где каждое НАСТОЯЩЕЕ, создаёт БУДУЩЕЕ. И, чем больше НЕуспешного опыта получает ДУША (НЕпереживания счастья, в том или ином виде), тем и…, подобно снежному кому с горы…, «накапливается» такое и отношение…, к – себе и к жизни в целом.


,  «позитивной памяти» здешнего прошлого, то и… - соответственно, ДУША… «обратилась» «за помощью»… к более «древней» своей прошлой жизни, с – позитивным ПРОШЛЫМ. 

Л.М. Тугутов, как то в одной из своих лекций сказал: Душа, ровным счётом ничего себе не может придумать или нафантазировать, если только раньше, она не имела этого ОПЫТА. 
Т.е., из «пустоты» ничего не бывает. 

_Поэтому, в данной теме… я… сейчас – «спасаюсь»…, пытаясь «сконструировать» - здоровое НАСТОЯЩЕЕ, на основании ПРОШЛОГО…, но, не из этой жизни…_  :smilies:  …Для… здоровых надежд на БУДУЩЕЕ. 

К этой последней фразе-предложению, вот, вспомнились к случаю, несколько фраз, из очень замечательного советского фильма «Формула любви»



> Премьера: 30 декабря 1984 г. (Россия)
> Режиссер: Марк Анатольевич Захаров
> Монтажёр: Валентина Кулагина
> Сценарий: Григорий Израилевич Горин
> Автор идеи: Алексей Николаевич Толстой


, который вот, буквально вчера, при ужине, «включила» жена… 




> - Превращу тебя в рыбу, мерзкую, скользкую… (Калиостро)
> - Да, но, обещали в кота… (Маргадон)
> - Не достоин. (Калиостро) 
> //
> - Ну и как Вы себе думаете дальше? (Маргадон)
> - Никак. Для меня эта жизнь не имеет никакого значения. Я рожусь, через цепь ряда перерождений, принцем Уэльским… Это будет, через несколько столетий, в 20 веке… (Жакоб)


...Тоже... "интересный мистицизм"... это - *111* моё сообщение на форуме...

----------


## Александр "NИ"

Кстати…



> Л.М. Тугутов, как то в одной из своих лекций сказал: Душа, ровным счётом ничего себе не может придумать или нафантазировать, если только раньше, она не имела этого ОПЫТА. 
> Т.е., из «пустоты» ничего не бывает.


…, вот …некоторые «мои таланты»… -))…, которые мне в этой жизни, никак не пригодились!!!…, «нигде»… не востребовались… -(…, даже сами попытки их «развития» - не произошли… -(… 

ТЕЛЕФОН
*хм… - эдакая юмористичная тема; но тут «главное» - другое: в этой жизни я далё-ё-ё-к от занятий рисованием! Данный рисунок, как то просто так, взял и нарисовал. Сразу на чистовик, шариковой ручкой. Т.е., не карандашом…, где есть возможность «подправить», подтерев ластиком – а вот сходу сразу на лист бумаги. И это, чуть ли не единственный мой рисунок, за последних лет 25… в молодости ещё… жену нарисовал…*
Вложение 17494

ПЕСОЧНАЯ ДЕВУШКА
*данный «талант» -))… к скульптуре, «выскочил» из меня – впервые в жизни!!... т.е. до этого – ничего подобного !! не творил и – близко!!!, в этой жизни…; ..«выскочил» -)… в прошлом году на море. Было… сделал несколько песочных версий девушки…, часто смывало волнами, возле берега «лепил» -)*
Вложение 17495
Вложение 17496 

ПЛАСТИЛИНОВАЯ ДЕВУШКА
*после моря в прошлом году, решил «повторить» «опыт скульптора» -))… в себе… -), в – пластилиновой версии. Купил две пачки пластилина, смешал, для «массы»… - и … Полностью доделать до конца (с головой лицом, нормальными руками….), чё то… не хватило «желания»…
Вложение 17497
Вложение 17498 

…Вот мне и… карма… «память» этой жизни….
/…, _даже сами попытки их… «развития» - не произошли…_ -(…/ + музыка… + стихи… + афоризмы философии (в «своём исполнении»)… + фотографии... + видео... - не реализовалось – ничего!!... Нужно просто, ходить на механическую работу… далёкую… от творчества…

----------


## Андрон

Честно говоря, мало что понял в этом "мистицизме"...



> Для того чтобы иметь устойчивое, «хорошее» НАСТОЯЩЕЕ, нужно иметь не мало «успешности» в ПРОШЛОМ.
> Для того чтобы иметь здоровые надежды на БУДУЩЕЕ, нужно обладать «хорошим», успешным НАСТОЯЩИМ. – «КРУГ» - замкнут.


Вот это и есть замкнутый круг кармы и перерождений... Вы уж определитесь:

- Хотите ли Вы наработать положительную карму, чтобы снова жить в Раю?
Тогда ведите праведную религиозную жизнь по заповедям, творите добро...

- Или Вы хотите вообще очистить всю карму - и хорошую, и плохую?
И вырваться из этого круговорота рождений и смертей - в духовный мир?
И жить свободно - по Любви, по Духу, и радоваться вместе с Богом?
Тогда надо отвязаться от прошлого - и предаться Кришне!




> вот …некоторые «мои таланты»… -))…


Кришна говорит: "Я - талант в человеке". (БГ 7:8)
Но талант ведь еще нужно раскрыть и реализовать!

----------


## Андрон

> Есть одна книга… Автора сейчас не припомню… Но, в числе прочего, автор, в той книге, заинтересовался происхождением, его древними корнями, слова – БОГ. И… нашёл. Слово – БОГ – означает не больше и не меньше, как… «примерный перевод на наш язык понятий» - Наслаждение, Удовольствие, Удовлетворение.


Об этом поподробнее, пожалуйста!
Буду очень признателен за ссылку на это исследование!
Потому что я и сам об этом задумывался - и пришел к таким же выводам!

Кришна переводится как Всепривлекающий, также Он - причина всех причин...
Но если задуматься - а почему нас привлекает Кришна? Что в Нем привлекательного?
Меня, например, привлекает именно Счастье! В самом широком смысле - все виды Счастья!
Особенно духовное Блаженство - которое можно испытать, медитируя на игры Кришны с Гопи!
Именно Счастье привлекает! Если бы мне сказали, что Кришна - Бог, и Его слуги горят в Аду -
то я бы ответил - нет, спасибо, мне такой Бог не нужен, меня ваш садистский Бог не привлекает!

Вообще, Счастье движет всеми живыми существами... Стремление к Счастью и избегание Страданий...
Просто для всех живых существ Счастье разное - для бактерий это - изобилие питательных веществ...
Для обычных людей - наслаждения, секс, деньги, власть, слава... Для духовных людей - Блаженство...
И, как мы знаем, именно Бог, Кришна - источник высшего Блаженства - "Источник вечного наслаждения"!

"*Все ищут счастья!*" (ананда-майа 'бхйа сат) (Веданта-сутра 1.1.12)
"*Главная цель жизни - избавиться от страданий и обрести счастье*". (ШБ 4.25.4)




> И, вновь…, повторю свой прежний ответ – ВСЕМ!.. Там, наслаждаться – ВСЕМ… + повторяю… 
> Поэтому, там, «СЕКС» - это… - ВСЁ!..., «любая мелочь жизни, там – «СЕКС»!.. -)


Как это понять - наслаждаются всем? Просто самим своим состоянием?
Эдакое статическое счастье, которое просто есть всегда, по определению?
Тогда и делать ничего не надо - и жить вообще не надо - ведь счастье уже есть!

Нет - счастье и наслаждение, на мой взгляд, - это награда за правильное развитие!
Счастье и Блаженство динамичны - они есть следствие правильных дел, активности, жизни!
Когда мы растем, развиваемся, приближаемся к Богу, движемся вверх - мы испытываем счастье!
Когда вниз - отдаляемся от Бога - мы испытываем страдания. А стоим на месте - спокойствие.
Неважно, какой у нас уровень, и насколько мы близки к Богу - счастье вверх, страдание вниз!
Счастье - это как путеводная звезда, внутренний критерий, указывающий нам направление к Богу!
Подчеркиваю - я имею в виду счастье в широком смысле - и материальное, и духовное - все виды!

Поэтому для счастья обитатели Рая должны делать что-то - например, исполнять свои желания!
Если они ничего не будут делать - то будет лишь спокойствие, а если будут действовать неправильно -
то будут деградировать - и испытывать страдания, как признак движения вниз - ведь из Рая можно упасть!

Поэтому "Наслаждаются ВСЕМ" - это слишком общее понятие! Чем конкретно?
Какие у обитателей Рая желания, что они делают, чтобы их исполнять?
Как именно они развиваются и приближаются к Богу?

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Вот это и есть замкнутый круг кармы и перерождений... Вы уж определитесь:
> 
> - Хотите ли Вы наработать положительную карму, чтобы снова жить в Раю?
> Тогда ведите праведную религиозную жизнь по заповедям, творите добро...
> 
> - Или Вы хотите вообще очистить всю карму - и хорошую, и плохую?
> И вырваться из этого круговорота рождений и смертей - в духовный мир?
> И жить свободно - по Любви, по Духу, и радоваться вместе с Богом?
> Тогда надо отвязаться от прошлого - и предаться Кришне!


 :smilies:  *Хорошую…, такую «жирную», «ТОЧКУ с ЗАПЯТОЙ» ( ; ), Вы поставили в этой теме и… рассуждениях… Браво!.. «Примите мои поклоны», как «говорят» вайшнавы-кришнаиты…*  :vanca calpa:  

Давайте предположим, что: 
«Очистить всю карму и хорошую и плохую»…
«Вырваться из Колеса Сансары»…
 «И жить свободно - по Любви, по Духу, и радоваться вместе с Богом». 

Давайте предположим, что Вы – Кришна (на пару секунд, минут). 
«Как бы Вы, реализовали бы подобное желание дживы (атмы)? В частности – меня». 

В свою очередь: 
«Что для такой реализации должен делать я? Как долго, в каком количестве времени и что?.., должен делать я»?
Вы говорите… - «придаться» Вам (Вы, сейчас исполняете роль Кришны, Вы не против?, пару секунд…). Что это означает – «придаться» Кришне (Вам)?

Давайте возьмём для примера аналогии этого мира…, которые, Вам так знакомы. -) 
…_К слову «звезда Давида», это более древний знак, чем Давид… Впервые (ну…, относительно впервые) этот знак «изобразил» Трисмегист Великий. Эта звезда состоит из двух треугольников. Одна вершина указывает на «верх», другая «вниз», и символ этот означает – что вверху то внизу. Ну, если вдруг не знали. Семисвечник… Как минимум это символ семи чакр… 7-ми небес… Данный мир, где мы сейчас – «средний» и «над нами» есть ещё 7 уровней, планов бытия (небес)…, а «под нами» 7-мь «кругов ада»_…   

…Давайте возьмём для примера аналогии этого мира. 
Вы, супер-супер богатый ($) человек. И для Вас буквально нет ничего невозможного (в этом мире)… 
Как бы я мог «придаться» Вам, будучи весьма бедным в сравнении с вами, буквально «нолём без палочки»? Чтобы я такое мог бы сделать, чтобы Вы вообще обратили на меня своё внимание?
ОК. Допустим. Каким то чудом, я обратил ваше внимание к себе… Хотя, например (как пример-аналогия)… Вот, Билл Гейтс. Собственный капитал: 101,1 миллиарда USD (2019 г.). Полагаете, я так вот запросто могу ему написать письмо и обратить его внимание на себя?!.., где «мой капитал», всего лишь несколько тысяч USD. Чем бы я ему мог бы быть интересен?! Да, ещё и настолько, чтобы он, буквально превратил мою жизнь в рай!
Вы…, понимаете какая «пропасть» разделяет, вот, меня например, с Биллом Гейтсем?.. И, насколько при этом, у нас разные жизни!.. Просто, несоизмеримо разные!.. И вот. Как бы я смог бы ему «придаться»?..?... 
Ну-у-у…, по дальнейшей подобной аналогии, вероятно, я должен, так сказать «вручить» всю свою жизнь и судьбу – ему. Звучит вполне хорошо, логично и обнадёживающе; быть «под защитой», всецелым покровительством миллиардера… И, не просто быть, а «позволять» себе, буквально – райскую жизнь! 
Опять-таки, возникает логичный вопрос… Э-э-э…, что должен делать для него я? Это, конечно при том условии, что я вообще, каким то чудом (!), попал в поле его зрения и милость! 

Давайте, теперь, чуть «переведём стрелки» на – *КРИШНУ (реального)*… 
Вот это вот: 



> Давайте предположим, что: 
> «Очистить всю карму и хорошую и плохую»…
> «Вырваться из Колеса Сансары»…
>  «И жить свободно - по Любви, по Духу, и радоваться вместе с Богом».


,ведь… - реализуется… за «ЕГО СЧЁТ». Т.е. – ОН – «миллиардер… притом, супер-супер-супер-супер….. миллиардер»... За ЕГО СЧЁТ, не за мой… 
…ОН, должен потрать опр. сумму «Энергии Своей», чтобы – «оплатить»… не только мои долги кармы, не только «вывести в ноль баланс», но и – невероятно, немыслимо для меня, обогатить меня!.. и моё существование. Да, для НЕГО это, «совершенная – мелочь»!... Но…  
…Опять-таки, логично – с чего бы вдруг?.., ЕМУ бы этого захотелось. Лишь потому, что мне этого захотелось?.. Несколько абсурдно звучит, не правда ли? Мириады!!!.., этому числу даже названия нет!!.. «Мириады» душ… «томятся» в мат. вселенной (вселенных), «шарашат» по кругам Сансары, аж «дым идёт»!!… Не велика ли честь?!.., попасть под такую НЕВЕРОЯТНУЮ МИЛОСТЬ!!!?.., как… - «получить реальный пропуск» в – ДУХОВНЫЙ МИР?..

…Чё-то не складывается. Не находите?  

В принципе…, я… во многом «мечтатель». Но Вы, «мечтатель» ещё тот! -)))…    




> Кришна говорит: "Я - талант в человеке". (БГ 7:8)


…я этого и не присваиваю «себе»… Написал же – в кавычках «…». -)   

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

  *…Чё-то не складывается. Не находите?*
Вы даже… меня слегка заинтриговали… -) Так об этом написали, как будто бы…, у Вас «есть Золотой Ключик»… от Двери в ДУХОВНЫЙ МИР (кстати, сказка именно об этом – Буратино, аллегорично… именно об этом). -) И, мол, типа, если я определился, то – по секрету… по блату… -)), «скините» мне его на email… -)))    

_Эх… Андрюха (извини что на «ты»)… Если бы это всё было бы так просто…. То и материальные вселенные вмиг бы все исчезли!..., за ненадобностью таковых. _

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Об этом поподробнее, пожалуйста!
> Буду очень признателен за ссылку на это исследование!
> Потому что я и сам об этом задумывался - и пришел к таким же выводам!..........?


В ближайшее время отвечу... 
 :vanca calpa:

----------


## Андрон

> Давайте предположим, что Вы – Кришна (на пару секунд, минут). 
> «Что для такой реализации должен делать я? Как долго, в каком количестве времени и что?.., должен делать я»?
> Вы говорите… - «придаться» Вам (Вы, сейчас исполняете роль Кришны, Вы не против?, пару секунд…). Что это означает – «придаться» Кришне (Вам)?


Ну, раз уж Вы наделили меня такими полномочиями - то дерзну сказать Вам от имени Кришны  :biggrin1: 
В шутку, естественно, - но в каждой шутке есть доля шутки:

"А впрочем, мало что изменится... Например, я продолжу писать "я" с маленькой буквы - а "Вы" - с большой! Потому что уважаю Вас! И потому что (о ужас!!!) - я никакой не Бог!  :biggrin1:  Это меня всякие мощнейшие философы считают Богом, поклоняются мне как Богу, и приписывают мне всякие чудеса... И я, в общем-то, не против  :biggrin1:  - но все же лично Вам не стоит их слушать! Послушайте лучше моих друзей, жен и любовниц - они знают меня гораздо лучше! Разве Вы не видели у меня на лбу Вишну-тилаку?  :biggrin1:  Настоящий Бог пребывает в Вашем сердце, как и в моем! Этот Бог и есть истинный "Я"! И у Него бесконечно много имен, форм и качеств - например, Кришна - Всепривлекающий! В Бхагавад-Гите я просил Арджуну предаться именно Богу в сердце - а не внешнему мне! Внешне, в телах, мы с Арджуной - вечные друзья! Да и внутренне тоже! Поэтому и Вам внешний я могу лишь давать дружеские советы и делиться своим мнением - а решайте Вы уж сами! С учетом мнения Бога в Вашем сердце - высшего "Я"! Именно Он - высший "Я" в каждом из нас - и во мне, и в Вас!
А по поводу предания мне... Ни в коем случае не предавайтесь мне внешнему! Хотя мы оба вечны - но смерть может разлучить нас внешних! А вот с Богом в сердце Вы и я всегда неразлучны! Хотя нам иногда кажется, что Бога рядом нет - но это лишь иллюзия!
Так вот - предайтесь истинному Богу - Богу в Вашем сердце! Ваша душа - Его частичка! Именно от Него исходят Вечность, Знание и Блаженство! Цель изучения всех Вед - познать Его! Все божественные игры всех аватар исходят от Него! (кстати, очень рекомендую лично Вам, как мужик мужику, очаровательную Мохини  :biggrin1: ). Он - всё лучшее и высшее в каждом из нас! И предаться Ему очень просто и естественно - просто следуйте всему высшему и духовному в Вас - Любви, Радости, Вдохновению, Восхищению... Всем духовным желаниям! Всему, что выше и чище Совести (включительно)! Так Вы обязательно осознаете свое высшее "Я" - Бога в сердце! Земные желания тоже можно удовлетворять - но, естественно, Вы сами не захотите удовлетворять низшие желания в ущерб высшим - Вы же не враг сам себе! Если "упадёте" - не парьтесь  :biggrin1:  - просто поднимайтесь и идите дальше - продолжайте следовать своим высшим желаниям, высшей цели - Блаженству! Я ведь знаю - Вам, как и мне, больше всего на свете нравятся прекрасные девушки!  :biggrin1:  Постепенно Ваши высшие духовные желания станут настолько сильными - что намного перевесят материальные желания! Бхава превратится в Прему! Весь мир (любой) станет для Вас духовным! А земные чувства будут лишь оттенками вкуса всепоглощающей любви!
Ох, люди навыдумывали обо мне всякую дичь - и теперь сами же мучают себя и друг друга... Но что я могу сделать? - это их выбор! А могли бы жить искренне, по любви, радостно, полноценной жизнью, как я! Я такой им пример показал - всей своей жизнью!!! С прекрасными Гопи такое вытворял!!!  :biggrin1:  - но они предпочитают мне - мои слова в БГ... Вот - перечитайте еще раз - и выбирайте сами!".

Это всё, естественно, шутка - прошу простить за дерзость! Не принимайте близко к сердцу!
Это всё - мои личные неавторитетные фантазии!  :biggrin1:

----------


## Андрон

> Вы, супер-супер богатый ($) человек. И для Вас буквально нет ничего невозможного (в этом мире)…
> Как бы я мог «придаться» Вам, будучи весьма бедным в сравнении с вами, буквально «нолём без палочки»? Чтобы я такое мог бы сделать, чтобы Вы вообще обратили на меня своё внимание?


А при чем здесь бабло вообще?  :biggrin1:  У меня есть друзья на порядок богаче меня - есть и на порядок беднее... И всё равно мы все остаёмся друзьями! Нас объединяют просто наши отношения - дружба! Она для нас гораздо важнее разницы в доходах!
Да - Бог-Сущий (т.е. всё, что существует) - "*Я есть всё*" (БГ 7.12) - на много порядков богаче Вас - и что? Представляете, сколько у Него ответственности? Но Он вверил Вам часть Своего богатства в Ваше распоряжение! Семья, дом, работа... Наслаждайтесь своей долей - но с ответственностью и заботой - так же как и Он!

----------


## Андрон

> _Эх… Андрюха (извини что на «ты»)… Если бы это всё было бы так просто…_


Эх, Саня  :biggrin1:  Да не о том ты паришься!!!  :biggrin1:  Что тебе это бабло далось? Вот Стив Джобс был миллиардером - а умер от рака... Станешь богатым - будешь завидовать молодым и здоровым!  :biggrin1:  "*И в счастье, и в горе все существа поистине равны*". (БГ 6.32). Всё дело - в нашем настроении (Бхаве), в нашем сознании! В том, сколько в нас Любви - насколько мы любим Бога и Его энергии - людей и мир! Именно этим определяется наше счастье!

----------


## Андрон

Александр, Ваш пост, к сожалению, удалили, пока я писал ответ - но кое-что я уже успел написать:




> Красавиц, в смысле, действительно, практически «божественной красоты»...


Вы, видимо, имеете в виду совершенную материальную красоту тела - которая вызывает сильное сексуальное желание... А есть еще другая божественная красота - тонкая, духовная! Она вызывает духовные чувства - восхищение, желание любоваться... Например, художественная гимнастика: гимнастки одеты очень сексуально, и их тела совершенны - но, когда они выступают, духовная красота их движений, грация, изящество - просто затмевают, намного пересиливают, перевешивают их сексуальную привлекательность (которая также присутствует в полной мере) - поэтому их выступления вызывают духовные чувства - восхищение... Так что духовная красота истинных богинь вызывает восторг и желание любоваться, разинув рот! И от нее получают глубокое духовное удовлетворение...

Такие богини, конечно, редкость, - ну а что Вы хотели? Духовная красота и ценна тем, что она столь редка!!!
Если в Вашем Раю все девушки такие - то, полагаю, это быстро надоест, - и захочется чего-нибудь необычного:







> «Смотреть можно»…, трогать нельзя. -) Да и… смотреть не всегда можно.


Так в этом же вся фишка!!! Запретный плод особенно сладок!!!
Если девушка слишком доступна - то она и желания-то не вызовет!
Поэтому я и сомневаюсь в Вашем описании Рая: если там все доступны -
то, должно быть, там секса даже и не хочется! Как в семье с женой!  :biggrin1: 

Возможно, Прабхупада специально ограничил секс, чтобы преданные стремились всеми силами предаться Кришне - и оставить все религии и запреты!  :biggrin1: 

А когда сексуальные желания удовлетворены с женой (у Вас же есть жена?) - то сексуальные красотки вызывают исключительно положительные чувства - эдакие "сладостные мучения"! В их недоступности - вся суть! Есть доступность - нет желания! Нет желания - нет и наслаждения! Потому что наслаждение - это удовлетворение желания! И чем сильнее желание - тем ярче наслаждение! К духовным желаниям это также относится - поэтому так сладостна встреча после долгой разлуки!

----------


## Андрон

Александр, если у Вас остался текст, и известна причина его удаления - то может удастся устранить причину и запостить снова? У меня Ваш текст остался в браузере - могу прислать. Тема же интересная! А я пока продолжу:




> нужно иметь очень хорошо подвешенный язык, с весьма позитивным настроением вообще (+ чтобы в кармане «ветер не гулял» в смысле - $), чтобы – «заниматься»… такими делами… - такими знакомствами. Т.е. – девушку нужно КРАСИВО (в некоторых случаях – искусно!) ОБМАНУТЬ!...


Зачем обязательно обманывать? Ведь Гопи во Вриндаване были совершенно без ума от Кришны - простого и бедного пастушка!!! И Он их вовсе не обманывал - а очаровывал Своей духовной красотой и сладкоречивостью! Красотой Своих игр, поступков, слов, игры на флейте и т.д.!
В наше время почти нет столь возвышенных, чистых и тонких девушек, согласных на "рай в шалаше" - но ведь и Вам наверно не нужны пустые меркантильные девушки! "Ищите - и найдёте!"




> И – потому – парню (мужчине), особенно на первых порах, нужно…, как говориться – «пустится во все тяжкие» - греха – ВРАНЬЁ!.. Иначе, «успеха не будет»…


Да - пикаперы так делают! Или более моральные обольстители - герои-любовники - Дон Жуан, Казанова...
Ложь - не всегда грех - иногда она допустима или даже необходима! В Махабхарате Кришна говорит Арджуне:
"Слово истины, о праведный, не может считаться выше самой истины, и в высшей степени трудно постичь, в чем точно состоит истина. *Может случиться, что нельзя сказать правду, а надо прибегнуть ко лжи*; (к примеру) если пытаются отобрать все твое достояние, то уместно солгать. Если жизнь под угрозой, или *при заключении брака ложь допустима* — тут неправда может обернуться истиной, а истина — ложью. Такой (как тебе) верность истине представляется только юному существу, но когда (человек) постигает, что действительно истинно, а что ложно, он становится подлинным знатоком дхармы. Даже крайне жестоко поступающий человек, приобщившись такому вот чуду, может исполниться высочайшей благодати, как это получилось с Балакой, убившим слепого". (Махабхарата, Карнапарва, Глава 49)




> Здесь, «это» - ограничили – семьёй… Т.е., «закрутили гайки» по самое немогу!, в этом мире… У тебя должна быть одна жена-женщина – ВСЮ жизнь!


Кто ограничил? Религии? Общественная мораль? Вы - сами себе? БГ 18.66 Вам в помощь  :biggrin1: 




> …Почему женщины, вот, замужние в частности – стараться хорошо, привлекательно выглядеть… - на работе… на улице?…
> должны, по «законам семьи» - показывать свою красоту, лишь – мужу!)
> Тем не менее… - мы – видим… что иные ЗАМУЖНИЕ (!), выглядят даже… - сексуально-вызывающе!..


Да - меня это тоже всегда поражало  :biggrin1:  Думаю, тут надо с другой стороны подходить:
Выглядеть красиво и привлекательно - это природа женщин - это прекрасно и совершенно естественно!
Но почему они не хотят, не прилагают усилий, чтобы выглядеть _еще более привлекательно_ для своего мужа?

Возможно не хотят провоцировать - на улице/работе мужчины просто любуются и делают комплименты -
и их легко держать на нужном расстоянии - а мужья "имеют право" - и сразу начинают "наслаждаться"  :biggrin1: 
Также жены, возможно, полагают, что муж уже завоеван, принадлежит им и никуда от них не уйдет... Наивные!  :biggrin1: 
И да - Вы правы - это всё - следствие Эгоизма! Но никто нам не мешает и в этом мире жить по Любви!




> ЖЕНЩИНА – «должна»… дарить свою красоту – всем!... и мужчинам в том числе… - всем мужчинам (!), а не лишь своему мужу.


Это правильно - но они ведь и дарят свою красоту всем!!! - кроме мужа...  :biggrin1: 
А могли бы дарить свою красоту всем - и _особенно мужу_, и не только красоту  :biggrin1: 




> Некогда это скопировали из очень-очень-очень высоких, немыслимых взаимоотношений семейных – КРИШНА и РАДХА.


Это как раз вне-семейные отношения - Паракия-Раса - свободная любовь вне правил - гораздо более яркая и контрастная!

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

ШБ. 1.1.1

Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур уделяет особое внимание первоначальной и чистой психологии секса (ади-расе), в которой полностью отсутствует мирское опьянение. Секс является движущей силой всего материального творения. В современной цивилизации это ось, вокруг которой вращается вся деятельность человека. Половые отношения господствуют повсюду, следовательно, они не являются нереальными. Их реальность можно испытать в духовном мире, а материальные половые отношения представляют собой лишь извращенное отражение изначальной реальности. Эта изначальная реальность пребывает в Абсолютной Истине. Таким образом, Абсолютная Истина не может быть безличной. Невозможно быть безличным и содержать в себе чистую половую жизнь. Таким образом, философы-имперсоналисты, настаивая на безличности высшей истины, косвенно поощряют занятия отвратительным мирским сексом. Не ведая об истинной духовной форме секса, люди сделали извращенный материальный секс смыслом своей жизни. Секс в нездоровом материальном состоянии отличается от духовного секса.

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Александр, если у Вас остался текст, и известна причина его удаления - то может удастся устранить причину и запостить снова?


  :smilies:  Да не стоит. 
Это, некогда раньше, довольно «болезненно» переживал я… по поводу «ценности» и неповторимости «своих мыслей» (да в кавычках – «своих»… - ибо и мысли не принадлежат мне  :smilies:  и по сути, я их себе никогда и не присваивал)… Да так оно и есть – дважды в одну и ту же реку не войти. Но сейчас «смотрю» на это уже проще. Ибо мысли, почти не в состоянии, что то решить…, являясь «проекциями» жизни, а не наоборот. Жизнь, строиться с более высоких позиций и влияний. А мысли… Как после сна настаёт бодрствование… Как происходит процесс пищеварения, после того как в желудок попадает еда… Так и ум – он «нуждается» в работе; и – мысли – просто его (ума) – «еда». И, не плохо, уже само по себе, когда мысли… - касаются духовных материй. И когда, происходит резонанс мыслей, вокруг духовных вещей; где при этом, задействование ума в этом направлении, относительно благостное деяние… 

*Реальные Мысли, которые действительно «создают жизнь», событийность…, принадлежность более Высоких Существ; у Которых – Мысль – обладает Реальной Силой.*

А я…, уже давненько заметил, что «мои мысли» (ага, в кавычках), не обладают никакой силой; так – «игра ума»… «еда», для ума…, «видимые проекции» чего то… - реального… Где в лучшем случае, «я»…, как пишущая машинка… 
Да, раньше я их копировал, сохранял… -))…, сейчас, уже мне это не интересно. _Достаточно мыслей и одного дня_. 
А причина… Да. На причину указал, *уважаемый  Lakshmana Prana das* – нельзя использовать на форуме «намёки» на… «низкие слова» (которые иногда из песни, анекдота не выбросить). Ведь, форум – ДУХОВНЫЙ… и его…, могут читать, например – дети… Отсюда, вполне – законное удаление; я не против, т.е. - без возражений.

Поэтому, не стоит. Думаю, ничего «ценного» -)))…, мы не потеряли. -) 
_____________________

*Ну что ж… Мы «приходим» к одному и тому же, независимо от того с каких сторон «надкусываем Яблоко»… : 

- Переживание Счастья – этот Центр. 

Переживаем счастье – хорошо.
Не прореживаем счастье – стремимся к нему.* 
__________________________

На самом деле «сексуальная тема» в моей жизни, уже практически _«мертва»_… 
…Нет, ну, организм «работает ещё», всё нормально… -))… Я не об этом.
…В молодые годы, нам кажется, что нечто будет продолжаться «вечно». -) Но вот, мне 50 лет… И то, что было очень ярким и сильным в детстве, юности, молодости, как «сексуальная энергетика» (которая имеет отношение, далеко не лишь к «этому»… - ибо это – ЭНЕРГИЯ, энергетика!, и она себя распространяет на много чего), сейчас «во мне»… еле теплиться… где то на «задворках» ощущений, переживаний – счастья… 
Поэтому, «объект(ы)» приложения… – противоположный пол, девушки… - меня уже не сильно тревожит, по правде «говоря». Не тот «возраст». 
Вот это, как раз из этого:  



> Реальные Мысли, которые действительно «создают жизнь», событийность…, принадлежность более Высоких Существ; у Которых – Мысль – обладает Реальной Силой.


Т.е., не важно что об этом «думает или не думает» мой «современный» ум; - ФАКТ СИЛЫ…, в другом; - я уже НЕ могу переживать «счастье», на прежнем уровне, касательно «сексуальной энергии»…, *вот и всё* - это – моя реальность!... в 50 лет… Мой «РАЙ» -)…, в этом смысле, уже «закончился»… -)…, не зависимо от того, чего я там хочу и не хочу… о чём мечтаю или вспоминаю… ФАКТ – «рай закончился»… -) И…, даже самые красивые «земные девушки», уже не вызывают «яркого резонанса»… «в «сексуальной», почти потухшей энергетике». 

*Прекрасно звучат все духовные слова на «эту» тему!*, в т.ч., вот и из "уст" - *Yudhishthiranath das*, сообщение № 27. 
.. Ну и что? Ну и что?!, если «переживать» это… - НЕЧЕМ… 

Ну вот…, в частности, Вы – Андрей… Я не знаю сколько Вам лет, у Вас не указано… У меня (как «живом примере»), сексуальная энергетика, очень хорошо и ярко «работала» - с 6 лет по 42 года включительно (где максимальная линия графика, пик, проходила на периоде от ~10 лет по 40-летний возраст). После 42 лет, пошёл «спад», на этом графике…, притом, довольно резкий спад. 
Ну, тут всё конечно зависит… от конституции организма, темперамента и много другого. Некоторые мужчины, вполне «сильны» в этой энергетике и 80 лет. Уточню, конечно – речь не о «работе организма» в этом плане, а в – ощущении «счастья»… от… 
И, вот, «вижу» -), Андрей, Вы ещё довольно «страстно»… обо всё этом пишите… Хотя и «переводите» это на некие «высшие материи» - Кришна… Гопи… Духовные миры… Но, если «схема» у Вас, «повториться» примерно в таком же варианте как и у меня…, то… - «готовьтесь»… -)))…, после 42-45 лет, «ЭТО»…, начнёт «исчезать» в Вас. И… когда «ОНО» исчезает…, «заменить» «ЕГО»…, полноценно, почти НЕЧЕМ… И, образовывается, эдакая – «пустота»…  

…И – это – ФАКТ! Факт – «реальности»!, в частности «моей» (да, в кавычках) – «реальности». Не выдумки, не фантазии, не умственные какие-то модели – а «реальный факт»… 50-летнего человека. 

И, вот… - нужен «реальный» «заменитель»… - нечто ПО СИЛЕ и ИНТЕНСИВНОСТИ, похожее… на «прежние сексуальные переживания»… Зачем? Для – «переживания» - счастья… 
Что бы и чем бы «ЭТО» могло быть? 

…Говорят, что – переживание «мистического духовного ОПЫТА (именно – ОПЫТА, а не рассказов о нём, фантазий или мыслей) – по Силе и Интенсивности – схожи… с переживаниями «сексуальной энергетики» детства, юности, молодости. 
Но… - где ж его взять то?... Никакие разговоры, этому не помогают… Никакие советы, рекомендации и направленности мыслей… - реально – этому никак не сопутствуют… Т.е., НЕ решают данную проблему, на уровне ЛИЧНОГО ПЕРЕЖИВАНИЯ. 

...Поэтому… - невелика ценность… всех этих разговоров… Одним сообщение больше, одним меньше… какая разница? -)…..; просто – уму… «нужна работа»… И, «хорошо», когда эта «работа», вот, хотя бы раз в день -)…, вращается в «мыслях» о …«высоких материях»… Больше, «ценности», в этом – никакой. 

Так что… не интересуют меня уже девушки… -)…, по большому счёту…
А – Высших Состояний (в плане ЛИЧНОГО ОПЫТА), пока ещё не имею.
Вот и… получается – «пустота»…, которую… нужно… «чем-то»… «заполнять»…  

И… по большому счёту – ЖДАТЬ… Ждать Милости Всевышнего, Который… в каком то ОДНАЖДЫ, «приоткроет» ДВЕРЬ…, в более Высокие Измерения… 
…И кто знает?, может быть это будет лишь после смерти… 
_________,
, -) – «хорошо бы», конечно было бы:

*Бытие 5:24 И ходил Енох пред Богом; и не стало его, потому что Бог взял его. 
Евреям 11:5 Верою Енох переселен был так, что не видел смерти; и не стало его, потому что Бог переселил его. 

4Царств 2:11 Когда они шли и дорогою разговаривали, вдруг явилась колесница огненная и кони огненные, и разлучили их обоих, и понесся Илия в вихре на небо.*

, и, по-моему там где то ещё есть слова – *«и не было у Еноха (или Илии) могилы на Земле.»*
,
только… - это – опять-таки, далек-о-о-о-о… не моего ума «промысел и фантазии»… 
Хорошо бы было… Но… На всё Воля Всевышнего. 
И… если «по-стандартному», то, повторю…, кто знает?, может лишь после смерти….,,.. и…, таким образом, «можно ещё «пыхтеть» в «пустоте»…, не один год… И, хотя осталась «меньшая часть» (ну… 30 лет, если до 80-ти)… И, опять-таки, мне это неизвестно!..., я лишь так «думаю», где мои мысли… и в этом смысле - не имеют реальной силы…; то… 30 лет… это… далеко не день…  

-) Поэтому, Андрей, не очень уж меня уже (!) интересуют… прекрасные девы… -)…; «отслужила» во мне… «сексуальная энергетика» … «своё»…. –(….  
…Хотя, поговорить об этом, конечно, вполне, можно…  ; ну, например об – «идеальных вариантах», таких как:

*Идеальная жена, для мужа, это девушка, которая до замужества изучила, досконально ПЯТЬ РОЛЕЙ ЖЕНЫ. И, называлась такая девушка – ВЕСТА.
Девушка, которая до замужества не изучила этих ПЯТЬ РОЛЕЙ, называлась – НЕвестой. И семейный союз с таковой, называли – браком.* 

 :vanca calpa:

----------


## Андрон

> я уже НЕ могу переживать «счастье», на прежнем уровне, касательно «сексуальной энергии»…, вот и всё - это – моя реальность!... в 50 лет… Мой «РАЙ» -)…, в этом смысле, уже «закончился»… -)…, не зависимо от того, чего я там хочу и не хочу… о чём мечтаю или вспоминаю… ФАКТ – «рай закончился»… -) И…, даже самые красивые «земные девушки», уже не вызывают «яркого резонанса»… «в «сексуальной», почти потухшей энергетике».


Но ведь и желание уменьшилось! Если теперь эта тема меньше интересует - то внимание автоматически распределится по другим Вашим интересам! На секс тратится совсем немного времени - 1-2 часа в неделю - а на сон около 50 часов! И в плане наслаждений - кроме секса есть множество радостей в жизни - земных и духовных!




> И, вот, «вижу» -), Андрей, Вы ещё довольно «страстно»… обо всё этом пишите… Хотя и «переводите» это на некие «высшие материи» - Кришна… Гопи… Духовные миры… Но, если «схема» у Вас, «повториться» примерно в таком же варианте как и у меня…, то… - «готовьтесь»… -)))…, после 42-45 лет, «ЭТО»…, начнёт «исчезать» в Вас. И… когда «ОНО» исчезает…, «заменить» «ЕГО»…, полноценно, почти НЕЧЕМ… И, образовывается, эдакая – «пустота»…


Для меня счастье - это гармоничное счастье на всех уровнях!
Счастье Бога в сердце, Души, Эго, Разума, Ума, Чувств, Тела!
В жизни множество радостей и наслаждений - земных и духовных!
Так что не вижу большой проблемы - распределю по другим сферам!




> ...Поэтому… - невелика ценность… всех этих разговоров… Одним сообщение больше, одним меньше… какая разница? -)…..; просто – уму… «нужна работа»… И, «хорошо», когда эта «работа», вот, хотя бы раз в день -)…, вращается в «мыслях» о …«высоких материях»…


Ну не знаю... Я вот от духовного общения получаю наслаждение даже большее, чем от секса!
Хотя эти чувства разные - их некорректно сравнивать... Это как сравнить сладкое с горячим...




> Идеальная жена, для мужа, это девушка, которая до замужества изучила, досконально ПЯТЬ РОЛЕЙ ЖЕНЫ. И, называлась такая девушка – ВЕСТА.


В целом согласен... Но изучила как - чисто теоретически? Тут ведь опыт нужен!
Или она до замужества хорошенько попрактиковалась в роли любовницы?  :biggrin1:

----------


## Александр "NИ"

-) Это – да…
Это 


> Ну не знаю... Я вот от духовного общения получаю наслаждение даже большее, чем от секса!
> Хотя эти чувства разные - их некорректно сравнивать... Это как сравнить сладкое с горячим...


, у меня тоже, как своеобразный СЕКС. -))
Ну, если придать этому, некий «ювелирный» («ювелирно-поэтический») оттенок…: 
«По каналам ума (мозга), бегает электричество, будоража (возбуждая  :sorry:  ) нейроны мозга»… *произнеся это каким то таким монотонно ровным голосом, как стихи Маяковского.*-))…  Сексуально, сексуально, -))) на самом деле.   



> В целом согласен... Но изучила как - чисто теоретически? Тут ведь опыт нужен!
> Или она до замужества хорошенько попрактиковалась в роли любовницы?


 -))… Вот это вот, чего не знаю, того не знаю. Но предполагаю, что «практическая тренировка» -)), происходит с мужем, в замужестве. -) А если что-то не складывается, то ведь «Учитель всегда под рукой». -) Можно посоветоваться, спросить. 

Вообще же, думаю, тут не лишним будет, вот, ещё на чём сконцентрироваться.

Иметься 144 основных типа (если правильно посчитал 12Х12=144) гороскопических «влияний»… 
12 – годовых знаков гороскопа.
12 – месячных знаков гороскопа.
И, таким образом, существуют эти «слияния» и «влияния»…
Скажем, родился человек в ГОД – ТИГРА. Соответственно, в ГОДУ ТИГРА – 12 месячных «влияний» - Овен, Рыбы, Близнецы и т.д. 

Хотя…, для меня, вот, ещё по прежнему «загадка», почему месяцев в году 12-ть? Ведь, куда «логичней», когда месяцев – 13-ть!
Вложение 17503 
28 дней (четыре недели без «хвостиков») – умножить на 13 = 364 дня. Ну и + где то один день и 0,25 добавить, «компенсируя» високосный год. 

Ну да ладно. Для примера, будем пользоваться 12-ю… 

И вот, людей родившихся в ГОД ТИГРА, независимо, к кому «приложить» эти вещи, к мужчинам, женщинам – будет с 12-ю «оттенками» влияний гороскопов – месяцев. 
12Х12=144. Это если весьма «грубо» и в основном (потому что есть переходные, стыковые и т.д.). Потому, что например гороскоп джйотишь, это… - точнейшая наука! 

Так вот насколько понимаю, в Ведическом обществе… *в истинно Ведическом обществе* – УЧИТЫВАЛИ (!!), все эти характеристики. *И, «случайно», жена мужу не выбиралась.*

Поэтому и – «обучение»…, подстраивалось под «характеристики личности» (влияния гороскопов – что по сути представляет собой «мощные генераторы психической энергии, на уровне космическом», где человек, душа, имея те или иные характеристики своего роста и развития, воплощаясь, лишь попадает под соответствующую энергетику). 
Ну т.е., например – *«роль любовницы»*, для женщины родившейся в ГОД ЗМЕИ, месяца РАК, имело НЕ такой же ВИД обучения, как скажем для женщины ГОДА КАБАН, месяца ОВЕН. Разные «уровни…», понимаете? Разные «влияния»… Поэтому им, одно и то же – не подойдёт, как некий «усреднённый шаблон». Ну и т.д., и т.п., по этой же «логике». «Роль любовницы», будет – разной… согласно характеристикам. 

*И…, вот и – жена, мужу, выбиралась, по подобной СХЕМЕ: - максимально возможная «дружба» психотипов, в частности – мужчины и женщины, входивших в союз семьи. 
*

Поэтому, в истинно Ведическом обществе, «промахи» -))…, случались – редко. Где – «теория» -))), вполне «вписывалась» в «практику». -)), без… «опытов»… -))) «на стороне»… -)))…  

 :vanca calpa:

----------


## Александр Н

> ...почему месяцев в году 12-ть? Ведь, куда «логичней», когда месяцев – 13-ть!


Потому что:



> ...гороскоп джйотишь, это… - точнейшая наука!

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> *Идеальная жена, для мужа, это девушка, которая до замужества изучила, досконально ПЯТЬ РОЛЕЙ ЖЕНЫ. И, называлась такая девушка – ВЕСТА.
> Девушка, которая до замужества не изучила этих ПЯТЬ РОЛЕЙ, называлась – НЕвестой. И семейный союз с таковой, называли – браком.*


Вот эта болезнь называется "задорновщина", между прочим. Берем любое слово типа.. "бармалей", разбиваем как нам хочется: "бар", "ма", "лей", получаем, что бармалеями в стародавние, чистые, славные и богобоязненные времена называли людей, которые "в баре (бар) мне (ма) наливали (лей)". ОГО!!  Да это же бармен по-старославянски! Дайте мне медаль срочно  :smilies: 

Главное, люди вот такую пургу несут в ютубе, а другие потом тиражируют, не подвергая сомнению.

Правильный вариант:




> Слово «невеста» происходит от праславянского слова, от которого в числе прочих произошли: ст.-слав. нєв?ста (?????), рус. невеста, неве?стка, укр. нев?ста, белор. неве?ста, болг. невя?ста (в значении «невеста, молодая женщина»), сербохорв. н?вjеста («невеста, невестка»), словен. nev??sta, чеш. nev?sta, словацк. nevesta, польск. niewiasta («женщина»), в.-луж. ?ew?sta. Первоначальное значение слова — «неизвестная» (не и ве?дать), как в в.-луж. w?stу — «известный, определённый», а ?ew?sty — «неизвестный»[2]. Невеста — «новейшая» в роде, то есть только что вступившая в семью[3]. Табуистическое название должно было защитить женщину, вступающую в чужой для неё дом — дом её жениха, от злых духов; этим же объясняется и наличие у неё свадебного покрывала. Все прочие этимологии сомнительны.

----------

